# Wagonguy's Garage...



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

even if there not lowlows lol... here are a few projects i have going on right now...

first one is the ford f-250 ext cab... going to have working suspension on it, i am just waiting on some resin axles, and then iwill pretty much have it done, except for the engine...











now my gasser 55 nomad... box stock, just stuff the car came with...












and of course the nissan pickup im building for the opehn top buildoff...











i will keep updates here... lol


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

looking good so far, and that 55 nomad is that a johnny lighting kit, i was just wondering.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Are those a set of Corey's(rpphobby) tires on the F250?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 3 2007, 01:32 PM~7397554
> *Are those a set of Corey's(rpphobby) tires on the F250?
> *


no there not... there a set of rims from the "high rollerz" diecast trucks at walmart!

it also comes with subs, springs and a whole bunch of goodies with it too


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Dopeee! BUT where's all the other wagons?????


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh i got plenty of wagons... on the list for this year lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 3 2007, 10:26 PM~7400775
> *Dopeee! BUT where's all the other wagons?????
> *



heres 2 of them!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, those are nice. I like the panel!! Who did the conversion?


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah i like the panel to its really cool good job :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 3 2007, 10:49 PM~7400900
> *Wow, those are nice. I like the panel!! Who did the conversion?
> *



i got it from winning third place in an offroad contest with my jeep cj-7 with working suspension... (pic belowe)

but the kit is from RMR resin.... they also have a 300c wagon,, normal version.. not the panel.... but the panel is somethign differat... so i got it!

(jeep pic)


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I really wanna see more pics of that suspenion. That jeep is awesome. how much of it did you scratch build ?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 3 2007, 10:58 PM~7400952
> *I really wanna see more pics of that suspenion. That jeep is awesome. how much of it did you scratch build ?
> *



i scratchbuilt all of the suspension exept the axles (out of mad mudder kit, and wheels)

more pics


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

really nice is it hard to do working suspension like that? i bet it is lol probably takes alot of time to. but you got some skills good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

it does take a while to do it, tahts what im doing with this ford f-250, all working suspension.... oh yaaaaaa


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

really nice cant wait to see it done and i wish i could pick up those skill sin the future to do all working suspension like your jeep .............hopefully lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

just hard work and practice.... i know i know, your tired of hearing that... but its true...i been buidling since i was 7 (im 17 now) so i been working at it lol....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

HERES and update on the nissan pickup, i got both the front fenders cut off, cuz they stuck outtoo much, and one door so far opened up!

there is a tonnou cover on the back, BUT that might change if i make a shell for it...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

1 Vote for the shell! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

from all the pics closre to the top, i realllly can see y u call urself wagon guy. .............................THIZZLE


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

sweet looking builds...

can not wait to see what happens to the nissan


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i like your stuff.u have some awesome skills....where did u get your garage at..i need to build a new one...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> *from all the pics closre to the top, i realllly can see y u call urself wagon guy. .............................THIZZLE*


ya sooner or later i will post up more of my wagons... ;P



> *i like your stuff.u have some awesome skills....where did u get your garage at..i need to build a new one... *


my garage is just a fish tank box sut open on one side... then all the stuff in the garage (walls) are off of a cd of diorama stuff i bought... and the items are fromdifferant people that i been collecting over the months... i still have more dio stuf to put in there... just not done yet..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

alright heres more of my wagons....

























































i think i got more... somewhere... but i just cant find um...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

nuther update on nissan...

im doing work....

firs tpic is of stock chassis... then the second pic is what is going to come off...

i got both the front fenders offf....

and im going to use mini's idea and making a shell (hes going to help out) im going to have to cut open the bed ( i think its called pumpkin?) and using an air bag setup.... 2 bag... i found something that makes PERFECT airride setup...... does anyone have a pic of a good air setup?? thanx in advance....


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

looking good so far and nice wagons :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 4 2007, 10:41 AM~7402954
> *looking good so far and nice wagons :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thank you!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

PROPS TO LAWRENCE (8 YEAR OLD NEPHEW) FOR GIVING ME THIS IDEA.... I JUST HAD TO MAKE IT WORK..... :biggrin: 
FIRST OFF... CLOSED UP....
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/002/Picture%20429.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SECOND... POPPED OPEN...
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/002/Picture%20430.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THIRD... UP A LIL BIT...
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/002/Picture%20431.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FOURTH.. UP MORE!!!!

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/002/Picture%20432.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND IF YOU CANT TELL WHAT IT IS YET.. REVERSE LAMBO DOORS... AND YES I HAVE THE HINGE DONE TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

is it kool if i can get more pics of your garage so i can see how u made it..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

more future projects.... the custom one is going to be a lowlow... and the 1/20th land cruiser will be prolly box stock, maybe bigger tires.... i dont know....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn John, them doors look sick like that!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 5 2007, 12:26 AM~7408144
> *more future projects.... the custom one is going to be a lowlow... and the 1/20th land cruiser will be prolly box stock, maybe bigger tires.... i dont know....
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO at your background picture on your computer!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 5 2007, 12:13 AM~7408459
> *LMFAO at your background picture on  your computer!!!  :roflmao:
> *


LOL, yeah, I've seen that pic before. I have a pic of my brother leaning against his GTO that looks alot like that. Everytime I see that "E-Thug" pic, I laugh my ass off!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 5 2007, 12:13 AM~7408459
> *LMFAO at your background picture on  your computer!!!  :roflmao:
> *


lol i had to :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

awwwwww shit... a ford f250 that flexes a scale 5 feet.... wow... i would be scared if i see this thing.... it would use my aerostar as a wedge to flex on :0











































wut you know bout that?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I know that i'd like to build that! it looks sick, wheres the suspension pics???


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 5 2007, 02:53 PM~7411643
> *I know that i'd like to build that! it looks sick, wheres the suspension pics???
> *


That would be like given up his trade secrets!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

john that looks sick homie! keep up the good work!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Wagon guy ? How do you make this move ? Are the shackles hinged or or the spring just really thin so when up put it under a bend it flattens out ? 

I have a few roller projects i would like to build my self !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 5 2007, 01:53 PM~7411643
> *I know that i'd like to build that! it looks sick, wheres the suspension pics???
> *



LOL, after i paint the suspension i will take pics of it and show you guys... theres only one problem, i wanted working leafs, but the truck was too heavy so when i set it up on there the leafs depressed, so i just glued it like that, buts it can sitll run over a few of my builds :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2007, 02:12 PM~7411793
> *Wagon  guy  ?  How  do  you    make  this  move ?  Are the  shackles  hinged  or    or  the  spring    just  really thin so  when up  put  it  under  a  bend  it  flattens out ?
> 
> I  have a  few  roller  projects  i  would  like  to  build  my  self !
> *



heres the tutorial on how i did it, ...

http://www.modeljeeper.fotki.com/models/wo...eaf_suspension/

it works , but only on light models lol


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

nice builds, keep us posted on progress


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well the mailman was good to me today, i got an alternomad, (i been tryna get one 4ever)

and i got $105 of detail stuff.... but you think i paid that much.. noooooo, i got a really good deal for it all

and its a shitload of stuff..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pics? and the mini is lookin hott!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 5 2007, 06:49 PM~7413619
> *pics? and the mini is lookin hott!
> *



thank you and ill get pics soon!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 5 2007, 11:25 AM~7410577
> *awwwwww shit... a ford f250 that flexes a scale 5 feet.... wow... i would be scared if i see this thing.... it would use my aerostar as a wedge to flex on :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 damn flexed sooooooooo much it ripped the bed apart. LOL. 

Looks killer man!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

dont forget the rebel flag on that truck


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 5 2007, 11:41 PM~7416032
> *dont forget the rebel flag on that truck
> *


Do you want it to match your truck? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 5 2007, 10:41 PM~7416032
> *dont forget the rebel flag on that truck
> *



and a old beater car to park this truck on top of.  monster jam style.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Well if its heading in that direction it needs a coors light beer can on the dash! lmao


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 5 2007, 10:52 PM~7416177
> *Well if its heading in that direction it needs a coors light beer can on the dash! lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 5 2007, 11:57 PM~7416229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


leaves in the bed mixed with old beer cases and a dead deer corpse, chewin tobaccer packs all over the floorboard, mud down the sides, rusted frame, wheel wells, head lights about to fall off and cant forget the shotgun in the back window :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 5 2007, 11:58 PM~7416257
> *leaves in the bed mixed with old beer cases and a dead deer corpse, chewin tobaccer packs all over the floorboard, mud down the sides, rusted frame, wheel wells, head lights about to fall off  and cant forget the shotgun in the back window :0  :biggrin:
> *


oh yea and *GET ER DONE* on the back window :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I live in arkansas, if you need reference pics let me run up to walmart.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 5 2007, 10:58 PM~7416257
> *leaves in the bed mixed with old beer cases and a dead deer corpse, chewin tobaccer packs all over the floorboard, mud down the sides, rusted frame, wheel wells, head lights about to fall off  and cant forget the shotgun in the back window :0  :biggrin:
> *



deffently can't forget that!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 6 2007, 12:00 AM~7416277
> *I live in arkansas, if you need reference pics let me run up to walmart.
> *


:roflmao: that is the true hillbilly hang out :roflmao: but here in my city its just a bunch of mexicans at the walmarts, down south in indiana its like that at wally world :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 5 2007, 11:01 PM~7416288
> *:roflmao: that is the true hillbilly hang out :roflmao: but here in my city its just a bunch of mexicans at the walmarts, down south in indiana its like that at wally world  :0
> *



Hey now!! :angry: :angry: 


JK your right. :biggrin: But atleast its not kentucky. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 12:07 AM~7416362
> *Hey now!!  :angry:  :angry:
> JK your right.  :biggrin:  But atleast its not kentucky.  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn i love this forum....

i still dont know if im going to beat up the 
truck a lil bit or not, bu ti might....



> *  damn flexed sooooooooo much it ripped the bed apart. LOL.
> *


lol, the truck isnt done, it was just a mock up lol....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 02:53 AM~7417216
> *damn i love this forum....
> 
> i still dont know if im going to beat up the
> ...


*SCOOBY*


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 6 2007, 01:56 AM~7417223
> *SCOOBY
> *



LOL no... i actually got somethign done then mocked it up!

he just puts rims under it and call it a day.... or month lol :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 03:04 AM~7417250
> *LOL no... i actually got somethign done then mocked it up!
> 
> he just puts rims under it and call it a day.... or month lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

You mean a year...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 01:53 AM~7417216
> *damn i love this forum....
> 
> i still dont know if im going to beat up the
> ...



I know I was just fuckin around. 

I wouldn't trash it out unless it gets messed up in the building process. Then I would. I would keep it clean. But if not, a badass dented up, don't give a fuck, 4x4 is awesome too. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 02:17 AM~7417279
> *I know I was just fuckin around.
> 
> I wouldn't trash it out unless it gets messed up in the building process.  Then I would.  I would keep it clean.  But if not,  a badass dented up, don't give a fuck, 4x4 is awesome too.  :biggrin:
> *



i knwo you were fuckin around lol.... im not going to trash it, BUT i might weather it a lil bit or something. so it looks a lil more daily off road truck kinda of thing...

and prolly putting a toolbox in the back, and a jack, and some other shit....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good John! that thing looks mean!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wires or BBS?


im thinking of going with a t-top maybe...

or just a vert...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that bottom pic!! :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

2nd pic looks better


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

color on nissan !!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That color is nice, what is it? 

Also don't fall off that deck...my lord.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 7 2007, 03:23 PM~7429888
> *That color is nice, what is it?
> 
> Also don't fall off that deck...my lord.
> *



teh color is "Maple Nut" from HOK custom kolors...

and i was scayed.... it was windy when i took these pics, and i have 
already dropped one car off of this deck, so i didnt want to do ti again...


heres a mock up!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

now an update on my 55 nomad gasser... its painted and cleared...

now im waiting fo rit to dry fully b4 i polish it!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i FINNALLY got this bitch outta the purple power.... its been sitting in there for a month now...

the first pic is what it looked like right after i took it outta the PP, some of the paint didnt come off, the second pic is after i took off the top, and sanded the whole body... so its smoother now...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and i forgot to mention, its 1/12th scale...


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i was gunna say those are sum lil smoke packs if it was 1/24


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks like we got a little competition going here.....


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

where the hell is everyone finding that 1 12 scale 57 chevy i want one BAD but i can't find any


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 8 2007, 03:56 AM~7434663
> *where the hell is everyone finding that 1 12 scale 57 chevy i want one BAD but i can't find any
> *



ebay my good friend....

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-12-Scale-57-Chevy-3-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Monogram-1957-Chevy-Sp...1QQcmdZViewItem

those are pretty cheap so far, BUT they might go for more... im not sure...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 8 2007, 02:13 AM~7434511
> *looks like we got a little competition going here.....
> *



is that a challenge??? :biggrin: 

now remember, im only 17, so im not pro or anything...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres my plans for the 57 chevy... not perfect, but you get the idea...












or maybe where the red is, i might do it silver...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice projects going on there!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

silver base coat on... tommorow i will start patterning it up lol....

this is my first attempt at patterns, so no laughing at me lol...

anyone got any tips on patterning?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 9 2007, 01:00 AM~7442690
> *
> anyone got any tips on patterning?
> 
> *



paint and tape..................... :biggrin: 


thats all I know, thats why Zfelix does all mine, been trying to get more and more detailed patterens comming out myself.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

yes... paint and tape... lol, here is the first step of my paint job, its not PERECT, BUT thats what touchup is for lol...

the tape you see, in between it is where its going to be mettalic black black, then the silver on top is either going to stay silver or be gloss black....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: see there, aren't you glad I was here to help ya out. LOL.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lol ya.... it works

anyway, here is the first coat fo clear on the nissan pickumup!
the first two pics are with no flash, and that damn sun wont come out... so the last three pics are with flash, and thats what it looks like...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres a quick update on my 55 nomad wagon... i got her polished... and my boxer is there to protect my polished body lol.... its starting to take shape lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 9 2007, 12:53 PM~7444971
> *yes... paint and tape... lol, here is the first step of my paint job, its not PERECT, BUT thats what touchup is for lol...
> 
> the tape you see, in between it is where its going to be mettalic black black, then the silver on top is either going to stay silver or be gloss black....
> ...


thats gonna be clean, i say post pics after the black is on, than see how it looks with the silver


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 9 2007, 02:08 PM~7445772
> *thats gonna be clean, i say post pics after the black is on, than see how it looks with the silver
> *



OF course... HERE IT IS!!!!!

of course i have to touch up a few spots, and clear coat it (like three or four times) and polish it, but this is what its going to loo like when its done!

and i need to foil up the window too!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well i thought it was cool....


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

where u get them rims. they have some that are bigger on the dub city hummers


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lol thats where i got them, the rims are from hummer, the tires are the ones that came with it...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool, did you cut the top on that 57?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

yes i did....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a damn nice pattern job!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 01:55 AM~7449011
> *That's a damn nice pattern job!
> *


thanx!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres an update on the f250...

the paint is "Tequila Sunrise" from HOK ( i use HOK alot)
and its over a silver base coat...

in the pics you cant see how much the color changes... it is green in one direction and purple in the other direction....



































wut you guys think?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 10 2007, 01:50 PM~7451344
> *heres an update on the f250...
> 
> the paint is "Tequila Sunrise" from HOK ( i use HOK alot)
> ...


should have put that over a differnt color cause the tequilla sunrise is a pearl so all it did was give your silver a lil tint probly would have been sick over orange base 

unless u wanted it like that :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats KINDA how i wanted it, just a tint a lil bit... but you cant see it in the pics for soem reason, you can for real tho....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 10 2007, 03:10 PM~7451605
> *thats KINDA how i wanted it, just a tint a lil bit... but you cant see it in the pics for soem reason, you can for real tho....
> *



sounds good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres me just messin around a bit... lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome job.... talk about suspension travel....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im going to be merging these two kits together... who can guess what im going to do with them


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 11 2007, 04:44 PM~7456206
> *im going to be merging these two kits together... who can guess what im going to do with them
> 
> 
> ...


Build a wagon????? :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

NOPE!!!!! (for once)

keep guessin....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

put the bomb front clip on the front of the nomad


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

your getting closer....


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

nomad front clip on the bomb?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

NOPE lol...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

awww hell, ill show you guys....










yep....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and now a scratchbuilt continental kit...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

crazy.... but i like..... gonna paint it rat rod style or kustom?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that actually looks damn good! :0 :0


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 12 2007, 12:41 AM~7459353
> *and now a scratchbuilt continental kit...
> 
> 
> ...


that is fuckin bad good idea


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 12 2007, 12:38 AM~7459505
> *crazy.... but i like..... gonna paint it rat rod style or kustom?
> *



i have no clue yet... probably something with flames or something...


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

That looks fuckin so sick.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

nice work wagon guy keep it up that coming along great.


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

damn that looks good


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so i got THIS in the mail today!!!!!


----------



## MaZeRaT (Feb 21, 2007)

why cant i ever see you pics wagonguy?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MaZeRaT_@Mar 12 2007, 04:22 PM~7463623
> *why cant i ever see you pics wagonguy?
> *



i dotn know :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 12 2007, 04:17 PM~7463582
> *so i got THIS in the mail today!!!!!
> *



You gonna leave them wheels (or that type) on there or going to go with some wires? I like it just like that.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2007, 12:45 AM~7467396
> *You gonna leave them wheels (or that type) on there or going to go with some wires?  I like it just like that.
> *



I agree


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i agree with both of you, yes wires would look kool, but these look better...


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 12 2007, 04:17 PM~7463582
> *so i got THIS in the mail today!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i wish that would show up in my mail box lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i got the hood opne, and put a GN hood on it... Fits PERFECTLY... lol

heres a pic...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 13 2007, 07:40 PM~7472949
> *i got the hood opne, and put a GN hood on it... Fits PERFECTLY... lol
> 
> heres a pic...
> ...



what about that gap i see up front?? u gonna fix that???

looks good i should have mine soon now


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 13 2007, 08:42 PM~7472957
> *what about that gap i see up front?? u gonna fix that???
> 
> looks good i should have mine soon now
> *



i dont know about the gap... it might end up a realy cool intake system


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm digging that hood on it. Got any ideas on color?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 14 2007, 04:21 PM~7478666
> *I'm digging that hood on it. Got any ideas on color?
> *



dont know yet...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

DAMN i want one of them cutlass's..... the GN hood looks cool, just need like a 80's style z28 wing and you could clone a 83 hurst olds


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Mar 14 2007, 09:49 PM~7481285
> *DAMN i want one of them cutlass's.....  the GN hood looks cool, just need like a 80's style z28 wing and you could clone a 83 hurst olds
> *



really?????

would a regular cutty or a hurst olds go for more on ebay??? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 14 2007, 11:08 PM~7481432
> *really?????
> 
> would a regular cutty or a hurst olds go for more on ebay??? :biggrin:
> *


with a blow job


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 04:00 PM~7485779
> *with a blow job
> *


:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 15 2007, 08:12 PM~7486860
> *:dunno:
> *


u watch leno when he does the stuff we found on ebay topic, and some dude put a jack in the box on ebay, it was a jack (playing card) in a big box, he tried to auction off, but nobody bidded on it :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so im getting this casted for me, i sent him the master... and soon he will have ti doen!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats crazy!!! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 15 2007, 10:07 PM~7488302
> *thats crazy!!!  :0
> *



and its getting casted :biggrin:


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaZeRaT_@Mar 12 2007, 06:22 PM~7463623
> *why cant i ever see you pics wagonguy?
> *



Me either, you have a link to photobucket or something?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok heres a link...

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g1/Wagon_Guy1989/


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so i got the f-250 polished out yeasterday ... and wow.... everytime i polish somethign it comes out nicer...

heres a game for ya.... on the second pic... can anyone guess what is shining off of my computer screen? hopefully you can... cuz thats how shiny it is :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looks kinda like piglet!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lol no.... i guess you can call it that tho :biggrin:

"shake that piglet" :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

What is it then? :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 17 2007, 11:52 AM~7496694
> *What is it then? :dunno:
> *



i gave ya a hint..

"hey baby, leme seee you shake that piglet"

think aboutit for a second... :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

porn? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 17 2007, 03:04 PM~7497513
> *porn? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not really porn, just one of my friends really nice ass lol... :biggrin:

sorry if it s annapropriiate :wow:

but oh well, :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well we got five new employees today!!!!


----------



## 78monte carlo (Jan 10, 2007)

your models look cool


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice paint work on the F-150!

Uh, why do you have a picture of a dudes ass on you computer?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 17 2007, 08:05 PM~7498673
> *Nice paint work on the F-150!
> 
> Uh, why do you have a picture of a dudes ass on you computer?
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 17 2007, 08:11 PM~7498701
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *


that does sond gay. no offense. if its a girl.... then ur okay.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 17 2007, 08:17 PM~7498733
> *that does sond gay. no offense. if its a girl.... then ur okay.
> *


its a girl lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ya its a girl... lol

(its an f250 sean :biggrin:  )


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 17 2007, 10:04 PM~7499204
> *
> (its an f250 sean :biggrin:  )
> *


picky picky :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so wagonguys garage got a new sponser so now they will take pics of our finished rides in the photoshoot studio... LOL... the name of the company is "in the shed with a light on" inc.... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not Bad John ! Keep the Sponser happy , maybe they will get closer pics ! LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that truck looks nice!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good! That deck still scares me for taking pictures on! lol!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2007, 02:40 PM~7501249
> *Not    Bad    John !      Keep  the  Sponser    happy  , maybe  they  will  get  closer    pics !  LOL!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

aww jeez.... im a terrible person... someone PMed me about my regal grill... and i emptied my PM folder and i need the address to you... jeez please forgive me...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres an update on the 49 mercury nomad!











wut you think so far... im waiting for some roseart gel pens and i will put some old school pinstripes on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This thing looks sweet bro!! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 20 2007, 08:44 PM~7518512
> *This thing looks sweet bro!!  :0
> *



thanx!!!

ima start putting the engine together soon, i will post pics soon!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that merc is str8 badass!!! :0 :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn john, i love that merc! That old school look rocks. What tires are you using?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

That merc is looking rad! Gonna be a nice build! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0











:biggrin:

(i hope all the smileys told it all)


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice work man


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 22 2007, 10:10 PM~7533377
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> ...



damn John, that thing will definately stand out!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 20 2007, 10:17 PM~7518267
> *heres an update on the 49 mercury nomad!
> 
> 
> ...



hey this is looking sick man! get some more pics of this bad boy!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 18 2007, 02:12 PM~7501140
> *so wagonguys garage got a new sponser so now they will take pics of our finished rides in the photoshoot studio... LOL... the name of the company is "in the shed with a light on" inc.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




this looks really nice John! you are getting better all the time bud! if i could offer some hints though? please take closer pictures of your models. looking at a model from 3 feet away really sucks, no offense. i think you would be surprised at how much difference it makes. keep up the good work holmes!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice builds especialy that MERC. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I LIKE THAT MERC WAGON GUY AND THAT WOULD BE BAD TO DO TO A REAL MOBILE HOME :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so heres the car im going to finish for the stockton show!

and i got somethign planned on this thing... that might be really cool!

can you say.... 0-60 in 3.5 seconds? and top speed of 220 Mph???

hopefully you can... and then figure out whats goign on here :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

very nice!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres the paint job!!!! all but clear and polish of course! this was all done with spray can! and only a three hour paint job lol.... the first pic is to show you the two tone... and the outside pics are to see how beautiful the pearl paint job is!

(i forgot to set my setting on the outside ones... so they arent so clear..)





























how that for pretty! lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks cool!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well i felt like taking a break from the 300 for a minute, so i build this really quick... chopped, with OG BLVD's on it :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOKS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn that 300c and the gangsta mobile is the shit!! Very nice work homie.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That rod looks bad ass! I'd cruise it!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

billet grille anyone?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*NICE!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome work man... u puttin viper stuff in the 300c?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

BLING! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 22 2007, 09:10 PM~7533377
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> ...


:0 do i see scooby mocked up in there :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 25 2007, 10:42 PM~7551093
> *:0 do i see scooby mocked up in there :0
> *



LOL no... im waiting to start this... cuz its my year long build off...so i got plenty of time for it :biggrin:



> *awesome work man... u puttin viper stuff in the 300c?*


nope... but you close :wow:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

the pics explain it all :wow:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

mufflers should get there 2morrow


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 300 is bangin!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 29 2007, 09:16 PM~7581336
> *mufflers should get there 2morrow
> *


kool thanx!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

300 Looks killer man!!! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 09:30 PM~7581432
> *that 300 is bangin!!!
> *


x2!

:0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

x3


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well shes done.... just in time to go to the stockton show!!!!

first pic is from my photoshoot and the last ones are outside!

i had too many problem with this damn thing... nothing fit right, the windoew didnt fit, rear bumper... interior... jeez :uh:

but all in all shes done...]

hopefully you guys can see the two tone...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Did the mufflers get there?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That 300 looks BADASS!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 31 2007, 11:30 AM~7590722
> *Did the mufflers get there?
> *



no not yet  ....

so my car is goign mufflerless LOL, its all good....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how bout the windshield? is it that klear?


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> *how bout the windshield? is it that klear? *








> *the windoew didnt fit*


^^^ LOL ^^^ it makes me sad


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT MAGNUMS TIGHT BRO


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i like that looks good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 31 2007, 05:02 PM~7591456
> *DAMN THAT MAGNUMS TIGHT BRO
> *


It's not a "Magnum", it's a 300C.  



Looks killer bro, turned out GREAT!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 31 2007, 11:51 AM~7590808
> *That 300 looks BADASS!!!!!
> *


nice work! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

I WON AN AWARD FOR IT AT THE STOCKTON SHOW TODAY! BEST ENGINE!

ONCE I GET BACK HOME I WILL POST PICTURES!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

new shipment of stuff at wagonguys garage!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice score bro!! Did you ever get pics of the engine in the 300? I looked through the pics from the contest but couldn't see it very well.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 2 2007, 06:09 PM~7604989
> *Nice score bro!!      Did you ever get pics of the engine in the 300?  I looked through the pics from the contest but couldn't see it very well.
> *



go look at page 7 i think it is, maybe page 6,(of the stockton show thread) if you look at marks pics (lowridermodels) you will see a pic of my engine!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok here is my first project from after the show lol, just take a look at the tires and rims... and you should know what im building....

going all out on this....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 SWEET!! 
nice score up there also, and congrats on the show!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I FEEL YOU WAGON GUY... I THINK THIS IS WHERE IN GOING WITH THIS ONE.











:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 2 2007, 09:17 PM~7606429
> *I FEEL YOU WAGON GUY... I THINK THIS IS WHERE IN GOING WITH THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit... you get that from the show :wow:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i got this at the show too, (thanx beto for hookup)

all i did was polish this plastic, i didnt even paint it, just polish!!!

wut you guys think???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 3 2007, 12:16 AM~7607574
> *
> 
> wut you guys think???
> ...




I think I wanna see a pic of that engine in that 300 panel! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 3 2007, 02:16 AM~7607574
> *i got this at the show too, (thanx beto for hookup)
> 
> all i did was polish this plastic, i didnt even paint it, just polish!!!
> ...



nice job John! i hope my tip worked well for ya! did you use KIT wax or? by the way, is that a Hasegawa caddy, promo or what?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 3 2007, 12:18 AM~7607583
> *nice job John! i hope my tip worked well for ya! did you use KIT wax or? by the way, is that a Hasegawa caddy, promo or what?
> *



its the hasegawa one! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 2 2007, 11:17 PM~7606429
> *I FEEL YOU WAGON GUY... I THINK THIS IS WHERE IN GOING WITH THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> ...



SICK! SEND TO ME, I WILL PUT ON MY SHELF JUST LIKE THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 3 2007, 12:18 AM~7607581
> *I think I wanna see a pic of that engine in that 300 panel!  :biggrin:
> *


x2! :biggrin: 

Let's see that award winning engine!


BTW, nice job on polishing that plastic!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 3 2007, 02:21 AM~7607591
> *its the hasegawa one! :biggrin:
> *



cool! is it 1:24? i can't remember.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN 
all those big muscle builds are very tempting to start working on something like that


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 3 2007, 12:34 AM~7607619
> *x2!  :biggrin:
> 
> Let's see that award winning engine!
> ...



ok ill try to get a pic of it, but my camera does NOT like to take engien pics for some reason :uh:

but i will try just for my LIL homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

first things first on the honda!

gots to make the tires and rims look better... (more realistic)

here they are


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet!! looks good!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres some pics of the best engine car!!!!



























(the engine pic was taken b4 the car wen together... forgot i had it lol)


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 A V12?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 3 2007, 10:50 AM~7609867
> *:0  :0  :0  A V12?
> *



an enzo v-12 :biggrin: :wow: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 3 2007, 12:43 PM~7609813
> *heres some pics of the best engine car!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I dont want to be a hater on this But BEST ENGINE ? for that ! 


I have never been to the show you guys attended this weekend but the shows i attend wouldn't allow an unfinished model to be in compition ! They have there Unbuilt / unfinished class with its own awards ! 

And no` car would be able to get a best of award unless it placed frist in its class! 

Seems to me the judges dont have a clue ! Yours show a good paint job but even next to your award it un finished ! PLEASE It looks out of box on the motor ! Looks just like you painted a few parts and tossed it in the car ? 

I would be proud if i won an award , let alone a BEST OF ! But I wouldn't be proud of this award brother ! It looks like they just gave you something that you didnt earn ! 

Heres a detailed motor ! 











This car won 1st place in Prostreet at a very high standered contest but it didnt get a best engine ! 

I would rather earn it then it be given to me ! 


You know your self that this wasnt even finished ! No detail to the motor ( your own pics shows that )and you have no windows ? Does it have any chassie detail ? 

Like i said i am not hating on you ,but if you ture want to be a better builder you cant be short cutting corners and you have to man enough to speak up when you yourself know that award is bullshit !



Show it off and brag but you yourself as a builder know that this award is bullshit and you seen better built detail motors then this ! 

When ever i would lose and was determined better my skills i would focus on what the winner did to get his award then tried it out !That made me a better builder and i earned my named ! IT WASN"T GIVIN TO ME CAUSE SOME ONE ELSE ALREADY WON ANOTHER AWARD!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0DOUBLE POST


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2007, 01:27 PM~7610889
> *LOL!  I  dont  want  to be  a hater    on this    But    BEST  ENGINE  ?    for  that !
> I  have  never been to  the  show  you  guys  attended  this  weekend  but the  shows  i  attend wouldn't  allow  an  unfinished  model to be in  compition !  They  have  there  Unbuilt /  unfinished class  with  its  own  awards !
> 
> ...



like i said... it wasnt the most detailed engine... it was just differant i guess :dunno:

i was going to wire up the engine, but i looked at pic of it(real one), and the wires were only like 2 ml long, so i said screw it... and half the cars there were curbside...


the widows didnt fit in the resin body


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2007, 02:27 PM~7610889
> *LOL!  I  dont  want  to be  a hater    on this    But    BEST  ENGINE  ?    for  that !
> I  have  never been to  the  show  you  guys  attended  this  weekend  but the  shows  i  attend wouldn't  allow  an  unfinished  model to be in  compition !  They  have  there  Unbuilt /  unfinished class  with  its  own  awards !
> 
> ...



That's a perfect example of why people leave the hobby. Nice job david. Bash other builders because you feel they dont deserve it. You say that to people at shows too? 

Anyways, John the cars all look great. I dig those drag tires and rims too. The engine is unique in that 300c wagon. I like it. Try triming that window to fit. Or pick up some of that Testors Clear parts cement & window maker. I've used it a few times, picked it up at hobby lobby.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THANK YOU! finally some one says some thing.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 3 2007, 07:33 PM~7613155
> *THANK YOU! finally some one says some thing.
> *


DO YOU THINK CAUSE YOU BUILT 2 CAR'S , THAT YOU CAN STOP CHEERLEADING FROM THE SIDELINE, AND PLAY IN THE GAME. 
YOU NEED TO CHECK YOURSELF . AND IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY, SAY IT TO MINI. NOT STAND BEHIND SOMEONE YELLING LIKE A LIL BITCH. YOU TELL'EM. IT'S CALLED CONSTUCTIVE CRITISIZUM. HE WAS JUST WONDERING HOW SOMEONE WITH NO BATTERY, NO WIRE'S, NO DETAIL, NO DRIVE LINE, AND NO WINDOW WON BEST ENGINE. I THINK WAGONGUY CAN SPEAK UP FOR HIMSELF. HE'S A BIG BOY . AND IF HE LEAVE'S THE HOBBIE AFTER WHAT MINI SAID HE SHOULD NOT BE BUILDING. I GOT SHIT FROM ALL KIND'S OF GUY BEFORE. AND IF I STOP BUILDING AFTER THAT I WOULD BE A PUSSY. IT JUST MADE ME A BETTER BUILDER, AND WAN'T TO SHUT UP THEM OTHER FOOL'S. SO SPEAK WHEN SPOKEN TOO , CAUSE YOUR OPINION IS NOT VALID.

THANK YOU

MR. BIGGS.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

who calm down everyone... i understand what david is saying, hes helping a brotha out!

i was NOT expecting an award for the 300E, cuz it isnt detailed.... my 65 chevelle wagon has more detail to it than that does....

(im still proud of it tho  )

and no im not goign to stop building or anything, ive got MUCH worse things said about my builds.... (david said nothing to offend me) ive had people str8 up say how much my builds suck.... not even in a million words, just "those suck" LOL, so dont woryr abuot it, im good, i got alot of shit accomplished today, i will post pics of it in a minute....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to admit, I agree with Mini. I have NEVER been to a model show and last weekend I had 2 builds which Roger and Biggs brought that I built. Once I heard you took the award, I was excited to see the motor cause I thought it would have to just be sick to get Best Engine. 

I think the idea is great, but I would personally take the motor out and do it up right and give it the justice it NEEDS.

It's always fun to win, but the pasion comes from building. I say keep building and getting better, but sometimes slow down and do all the things that are necessary to show everyone that you deserve a "Best Of" trophy.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres the chassis halfway done, i just need to put in teh dash, seat, motor (of course) and all the wires and shit like that!

so heres what i got so far!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

we posted at the same time....sorry if mine is out of sequence.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That one is looking really really good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 3 2007, 09:29 PM~7613105
> *That's a perfect example of why people leave the hobby. Nice job david. Bash other builders because you feel they dont deserve it. You say that to people at shows too?
> 
> Anyways, John the cars all look great. I dig those drag tires and rims too. The engine is unique in that 300c wagon. I like it. Try triming that window to fit. Or pick up some of that Testors Clear parts cement & window maker. I've used it a few times, picked it up at hobby lobby.
> *


Yes! This is how i tell it ! Dont you want to hear the truth ! SO you can try to make it better or would you want this ! 


Hey you got some goods ideas ! Sorry you didnt place ! 

Or 

Better keep building ! You be good some day ! 



FUCK THAT ! 



To me as a BUILDER when i thought i had something show stopping type build and would go to a contest or even just show it off nobody would say what i need to fix or focus on to be a better builder ! 

They would lie to your face and say you did a great job ! BUt its just not good enough ! 


So I made promise as a MODELER not to bash another builder , or lie to them ! Point out whats wrong ! If they want to be better at this hobby then they will fix what i point out or ask for help on how to do it in a way that shows their craftsmenship ! 


LOOK AT ALL MY POST ! I point shit out ! FOR THE BETTER ! Not 1 post will you read where i put anyone down in anyway ! 


Fuck ! Man I am a jokester , the class clown some might say ! My stuff looks good but even i know my shit an't exactly perfect . 



Wagonguy ( WHITE 40) -- I wasn't bashing this 300 nor any of your other builds ! I was just stating you should put the most effort you can in everybuild you do! Dont just say it dont fit so Fuck it i leave it off ! Make it work ! Show us that you can do it ! And as far as saying you seen a real F engine but then you didnt want to detail it like that ! Well hell Add the wires ! Shit even if its not right it would look better then just setting in there ! Little details can make it or brake it !


Again I speak the the truth either  on here or right in your face !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 4 2007, 12:03 AM~7614717
> *Yes!  This  is  how  i  tell  it !  Dont  you  want  to  hear    the  truth !  SO  you  can  try  to  make  it better  or  would  you  want  this !
> Hey  you  got  some  goods  ideas  !  Sorry  you  didnt    place !
> 
> ...


It was the way it was said. I posted my 57 chevy the other day and right away someone told me i needed to fix the headlight. I didnt even realize something was wrong on it. I took and fixed it. I appreicate feedback anytime. I'm sure everyone does. If that person told me "that model looks jacked up" I would wonder what was wrong with it. It's the way things are handled. To say someone didnt deserve an award is just wrong, in my book. If you think his motor needs detail, just tell him. Don't say "I WOULD NOT BE PROUD OF THAT AWARD, ITS A BULLSHIT AWARD". It's all about the way you say things homie.

Belive me bro, i'm a jokester too. Bad part about the internet is you cant tell when someone is joking or being serious. 

We are a dying breed of modelers. Everyone is into R/C and military these days. People on this site do amazing work and that's why i come here everyday. So i can learn and get better. Wagonguy has come up alot on his building skills and they are showing. I think he deserves the trophy he won. That's all i gotta say.

Sorry for messin up your thread wagonguy.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i think by what mini says its just tryin to make wagon guy step it up i mean he's alrewady a good builder but if mini spots something wrong he will address it and he did that with me a few times and after i fixed the problems he seen with some of my paint i liked it 100x better minis just lookin out for people not tryin to put them down now from all this wagonguy is prolly gonna try to build a sick ass detailed engine who knows anyway keep building homie you improve by each build and paintjob and hit me up if u ever need some pointers at patterns if u wanna try to fuck with some shit or even a collaberation build those are always fun :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i don't disagree with anything here. i would however like to say that John has not been building that long and from when i met him, his models really looked amature. as of the last few months he has really learned how to make his paint jobs look better and build a cleaner model. i think he has been building less than two years and when i was 16 and built for 8 years my models didn't look as good as his. i think he is only going to get better over time. 
as for the award he got, maybe there was nothing better there? i donno i didn't see anyone elses up close. sometimes the cleanliness of the build gets more points than how much detail is put in. as for example, his motor was plain but looks clean. if there was a detailed motor there , it's possible the parts were not completely painted, glue could have been smeared etc....... just a thought. 
each show has it's turnouts. i have been to shows that the judges didnt know the difference between a pre-detailed kit and my model which i built completely myself. so the non-wired , non-foiled "pre-detailed" kit beat mine. heck i don't care though, it was awhile back and at that time it was my best. now i look back and remember selling it on ebay because i didnt want it sitting next to my newer builds lol......beto bought the damn thing, so my pics must have sucked! 51 bel air two toned and i thought it was the shit back then...... :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK OK I'M GONNA JUMP IN ON THIS SHIT AND END IT RIGHT HERE..................
THE STOCKTON SHOW IS NOT A SET SHOW....I HAVE BEEN TO SHOWS TO WHERE THE SAME PEOPLE THAT ENTER YEAR AFTER YEAR WIN EVERYTIME......OR YOU GO TO A SHOW THAT IS BEING PUT ON BY A CERTAIN MODEL CLUB OR HOBBY SHOP AND THE PEOPLE PUTTING THE SHOW ON....THEIR CLUB MEMBERS WIN,OR THEIR EMPLOYES OF THEIR HOBBY SHOP WIN.....I THINK ITS BULLSHIT!

AS FOR THE STOCKTON SHOW PUT ON BY BOB CARROL IS AN AWESOME SHOW!
HE JUDGED THE CARS ALL BY HIMSELF ON WHAT HE WOULD SEE TO HIS BUILDING PRESPECTIVE.....I TOOK BEST STOCK ON MY 65 LINCOLN WAGON THAT ISNT EVEN A STOCK WAGON..ITS A LOWRIDER...YOU CAN PLAINLY SEE THE HYDROS AND BATTERIES IN THE REAR,AND THE STANCE ITS SITTING AT.
I WASNT EXPECTING A TROPHY OR ANYTHING ON MY BUILDS...I TOOK THEM JUST TO SHOW THEM...BUT BOB IS A COOL GUY LIKES TO KEEP EVERYONE HAPPY.IF YOU GO BACK AND LOOK AT REALITY OF THE SHOW...EVERYONE THAT ENTERED INTO HIS SHOW WALKED OUT OF THERE WITH A TROPHY OF SOME SORT...I THINK HE MADE WORTH EVERYONES WHILE AND WORTH THEIR$5.00 ENTRY FEE....ALL THE CARS THAT WERE @ THIS SHOW WERE AWESOME CARS.
EVERYONE DID A GOOD JOB!JOHNS WAGON IS SWEET,YEAH HE NEEDS TO WORK ON HIS DETAIL SKILLS...I'M SURE WE ALL COULD USE A LITTLE HELP SOMEWHERE IN OUR BUILDING TO MAKE OURSELF BETTER AT IT.


IF THIS WERE ANOTHER SHOW LIKE THE CACTUS CLASSIC,OR SO CAL CLASSIC SHOW.....NO LIE!!!!!! AND I AINT TAKEN SIDES,BUT I HAVE BEEN TO MANY SHOWS FOR THE LAST 12-13 YEARS WITH THESE GUYS AND SEEN THEM TAKE THE SHOW....MR.BIGGS,ROGER,JAY HOLT,DAVE CHAMPION,AND RECENTLY MEETING 408 MODELS(DAMN GOOD BUILDER) THESE GUYS TAKE THE SHOW! EXTREMELY BAD ASS BUILDERS!!!!! I'VE SEE BIGGS WALK OUT OF A SHOW WITH 6-10 IF NOT MORE AWARDS..................

AS I END MY B.S. I THINK THIS STOCKTON SHOW WAS AWESOME CONGRATS. TO EVERYONE THAT WON...WE ALL HUNG OUT KICKED BACK TALKED MODEL CARS...WHAT MORE COULD YA ASK FOR ON A BORING SUNDAY........

PEACE OUT! P.S. I WASNT STICKING UP FOR WAGONGUY EITHER!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 4 2007, 08:07 AM~7615960
> *OK OK I'M GONNA JUMP IN ON THIS SHIT AND END IT RIGHT HERE..................
> THE STOCKTON SHOW IS NOT A SET SHOW....I HAVE BEEN TO SHOWS TO WHERE THE SAME PEOPLE THAT ENTER YEAR AFTER YEAR WIN EVERYTIME......OR YOU GO TO A SHOW THAT IS BEING PUT ON BY A CERTAIN MODEL CLUB OR HOBBY SHOP AND THE PEOPLE PUTTING THE SHOW ON....THEIR CLUB MEMBERS  WIN,OR THEIR EMPLOYES OF THEIR HOBBY SHOP WIN.....I THINK ITS BULLSHIT!
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 3 2007, 10:10 PM~7614009
> *heres the chassis halfway done, i just need to put in teh dash, seat, motor (of course) and all the wires and shit like that!
> 
> so heres what i got so far!
> ...


sweet a prostocker with carpet!! what i like about you is that your not afraid to take chances!!! and your work has come way up!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 4 2007, 08:21 AM~7616050
> *sweet a prostocker with carpet!! what i like about you is that your not afraid to take chances!!! and your work has come way up!!!
> *



LOL, its a custom mixed carpet too :biggrin:

like i said before everyone, i undertand what mini was saying... its all good, no worries here, hes just tryna help me out!

and for everyone giving me good comments... THANX... thos good comments, and the ones that are tryna help out, help me as a builder...  , when i started building again after like a 5 year hiatus, i was still brush painting the bodies... and brush painting just about everything, and then i got a computer, joined dpmcc, and everyone there are very helpful, and started teaching me how to paint with spraycans, and after going through hours of pics, (thousands of gold member pics) i wanted to step up my game a bit, i tole myself, "if im not building to my fullest, then whats it worth" hell, i only had a week to build that 300C, and i should of put more detail into it, i put a shit load of detail into the interior, but i didnt know that you wouldnt be able to see it :angry: lol, 

so lets get back to building our great models we put out everyday, and HAVE FUN!!!


(im having tons of fun on the promod, i havent built a promod yet, so im LOVING IT!!!!)

uffin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 4 2007, 10:07 AM~7615960
> *OK OK I'M GONNA JUMP IN ON THIS SHIT AND END IT RIGHT HERE..................
> THE STOCKTON SHOW IS NOT A SET SHOW....I HAVE BEEN TO SHOWS TO WHERE THE SAME PEOPLE THAT ENTER YEAR AFTER YEAR WIN EVERYTIME......OR YOU GO TO A SHOW THAT IS BEING PUT ON BY A CERTAIN MODEL CLUB OR HOBBY SHOP AND THE PEOPLE PUTTING THE SHOW ON....THEIR CLUB MEMBERS  WIN,OR THEIR EMPLOYES OF THEIR HOBBY SHOP WIN.....I THINK ITS BULLSHIT!
> 
> ...





bro, as i fail to see your point here...... :roflmao: i was not sticking up for John either.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

john and his dad are cool people. they even sat at my table and joined us for breakfast.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 4 2007, 11:11 AM~7617242
> *john and his dad are cool people. they even sat at my table and joined us for breakfast.
> *


uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 4 2007, 12:46 PM~7617847
> *uffin:
> *


BUT THAT DON'T MEAN I HAVE TO LIKE YOU. :0 

















J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 4 2007, 12:48 PM~7617874
> *BUT THAT DON'T MEAN I HAVE TO LIKE YOU. :0
> J/K  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 3 2007, 06:43 PM~7609813
> *
> 
> 
> ...




  :thumbsup: 
great build!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

pics of promod chassis, (done) soon!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

like i said... finished chassis DONE!!!!

listof waht i did, 

1. put it together
2. flocked the botton
3. plumbed and wired everything
4. CUSTOM TURBO SETUP!
5. tachometer (wired also)
6. carbon fiber on dash
7. scratch built shifters
8. scratchbuilt pedals
9. seatbelts, with PE belts
10. nitrous bottle
11. just plain sick!


heres pics!

this is the most detailed car i have done so far, AND IM HAVING FUN EVERY MINUTE OF IT!!!



































































TELL WHAT YOU THINK... +OR-


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOW SEE 40 ! Thats a detailed motor ! This is what i was tring to point out ! This looks great ! WHere did the turbos come from ? 


OH and if the motor sets that far back change the upper front of the dash ! Make it soild flat ! And the build your fire flash panel around the engine cover plate and make it flush with the windsheild !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BADASS!!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good bro, nice job on the turbo's!! :cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 4 2007, 11:16 PM~7622024
> *like i said... finished chassis DONE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



As I slowly scrolled down... I didn't expect to see a 4 door Accord body on it!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I gotta say that shit is lookin very good. The way that motor sits and the way you cut out the hood look just right. 
I agree with mini on the dash and firewall setup.


Go for it!!!


----------



## Jim Fear (Jul 26, 2006)

bah


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

list of what i did, 

1. put it together
2. flocked the botton
3. plumbed and wired everything
4. CUSTOM TURBO SETUP!
5. tachometer (wired also)
6. carbon fiber on dash
7. scratch built shifters
8. scratchbuilt pedals
9. seatbelts, with PE belts
10. nitrous bottle
11. just plain sick!
heres pics!

TELL WHAT YOU THINK... +OR-

Everything is looking good John.. The only problem i have is with # 2. Other then that , this ride is Badass.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thanx for the comments everyone...

 :cheesy:


ddavid, the turbos are scratchbuilt by me!!!!

and with the dash.... if i took it off and tried to fix it... it would probably fall apart lol, i might move the hood up a bit tho, add some styrene there... so it doesnt have that huge gap right there....

and anthony.... the only reason i flocked it was because i custom mixed the color LOL, and i have seen a few promods with carpet in them? and i think it looks good! (adds more depth and color to it lol)

keep them comments coming!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok heres the first coat of color on it, i tried making the windows look better, but i broke it :angry: so i dont know where im going on that, so heres where im at LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks badass homie....


i woulda looked into smoothin it to a stretched 2dr...but you made it kille em homie great detail..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

its a little late but you could have cut the hood open for displaying that bad ass engine

and the doors too


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 5 2007, 11:06 AM~7624400
> *its a little late but you could have cut the hood open for displaying that bad ass engine
> 
> and the doors too
> *



i was going to do that.... but i didnt want to ruin it after all the worki have done, (most the time i open stuff, it ruins it...)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

make that shit like a funny car have the body lift off of the chassis to show that engine :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 5 2007, 01:12 PM~7625073
> *make that shit like a funny car have the body lift off of the chassis to show that engine  :biggrin:
> *


kick ass idea


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 5 2007, 01:12 PM~7625073
> *make that shit like a funny car have the body lift off of the chassis to show that engine  :biggrin:
> *



thats what im doing :biggrin:

hinged and everything

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

SAWEEEETTT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

since im waiting on paint to dry... heres another project on my bench...











:cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Thats a nice 59! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work on that drag!! :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres another conversion im doing...

its an impala, but with the roof i put on it, it looks like some othercar, me and my bro are saying the same thing... but we cant put our finger on it.... wuts it look like to you guys???

we kinda think it looks like this one year of rivi, but not sure... :dunno:












:dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 5 2007, 06:02 PM~7626744
> *heres another conversion im doing...
> 
> its an impala, but with the roof i put on it, it looks like some othercar, me and my bro are saying the same thing... but we cant put our finger on it.... wuts it look like to you guys???
> ...


looks like a 65 impala with like a caddy roof homie....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 5 2007, 06:04 PM~7626749
> *looks like a 67 impala with like a caddy roof homie....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: smart ass. LOL.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 5 2007, 06:05 PM~7626758
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  smart ass. LOL.
> *


well i was honest wasnt i?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Mufflers yet?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL ya it is a 67 impala with a caddy roof on it, but the shape of it looks like something... but i cant put my finger on it :dunno:

and stickz, no mufflers yet...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE DETAIL ON THE HONDA WAGONGUY :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 5 2007, 08:02 PM~7626744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Put this roof on 1 of my resin Caprice bodys and it will look close to a 79 delta 88 dr !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 08:08 PM~7627719
> *Put  this  roof  on  1  of  my  resin  Caprice  bodys  and  it  will  look  close  to  a  79  delta  88  dr !
> *


do it! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I dont have a the caddy to cut up ??!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 08:30 PM~7627910
> *I  dont  have  a  the  caddy  to  cut  up ??!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


what caddy was that??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its the 77-79 promo body !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 08:34 PM~7627960
> *Its  the  77-79  promo  body  !
> *



:0 it was a promo???

i didnt know that, i bought it from beto!

i wish i woulda known that, or i woulda sent it to ya, ask beto, he might have it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 5 2007, 10:54 PM~7628102
> *:0 it was a promo???
> 
> i didnt know that, i bought it from beto!
> ...



Beto don't like me bro ! Thanks Anyway! :angry:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

y beto no like?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 5 2007, 11:07 PM~7628185
> *y beto no like?
> *



:tears: :tears:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 09:08 PM~7628193
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *



that dont sound good?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Apr 5 2007, 08:08 PM~7627719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll buy a promo and send to you if you make copies of it. At least one. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Ya got some really nice projects going John! Especially that Honda!

The Caprice with the Cadillac roof kinda reminds me of an early '70s Olds Toronado.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 :wow: this sean? :0 :wow:























:dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 5 2007, 08:54 PM~7628102
> *:0 it was a promo???
> 
> i didnt know that, i bought it from beto!
> ...


it wasnt the promo.... that's the old lindburg hopper body.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 5 2007, 11:48 PM~7629309
> *it wasnt the promo.... that's the old lindburg hopper body.
> *



:0 is it really???

if so im buying a few more LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 5 2007, 11:56 PM~7629359
> *:0 is it really???
> 
> if so im buying a few more LOL
> *


yes they are. they have the van, monte carlo, cadillac, pontiac.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 5 2007, 11:31 PM~7629221
> *:0 :wow: this sean? :0 :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


yup, that's the one. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ya it does look alot alike... except the ugly rear and front...:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

here we go, body work done, and trunk scribed!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 5 2007, 11:31 PM~7629221
> *:0 :wow: this sean? :0 :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i was just about to say,it kinda looks like an olds toronado...


or one of the old eldorados..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so i put my custom mixed color on it tonight, AND when the flourescent light is on, WITH flash its blue, BUT when the light is on and no flash, it purple, and thats how it sits, i think in the sun it will show better!!



















:dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2007, 08:29 PM~7634809
> *Nice!  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so in the sun, its like a silverish dark purple mettalic colorish thingamabob




















:dunno: wut you guys think?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think it looks cool


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice, I like that color!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 7 2007, 01:22 PM~7638505
> *Nice, I like that color!
> *



custom mixed :biggrin:

it matches my custom mixed flockign LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work homie...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres another project im doing, someone sent me this, its a 58 edsel pacer, WAGON!!! lol

its been sent to wagonguys garage for an overhaulin deal LOL

"theres just sooo much rust on here, and damn the bodywork this guy did sucked, i dotn think we can do it, but we will try :rofl: "

anywhoo, happey Easter to all you, and heres pics!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I love it man.......you can do it, clean this up and finsh it up!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That edsel wagon is the shit homie!!! I'd almost leave it like that and build it. RATROD!!! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 8 2007, 01:22 PM~7644173
> *That edsel wagon is the shit homie!!!  I'd almost leave it like that and build it.  RATROD!!!  :0
> *



you know..... when i first got it, i told myslef, "fuck it, i dont wanna do body work.."

but then i say "damn, that would be sweet with those white walls, and a nice smooth paint job...."

and then i said "maybe with soem supremes on it? :cheesy: " 


well see the more i go along with it!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

AFTER!!!!!













i dont know what kind of paint sheme im diongon this, but its going to be differant....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

pinstriping?

talk about 60's custom, back when pinstriping was the shit LOL



























uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

What happened to ratrodding it?? 

It looks badass like that tho! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh shit, an Edsel wagon, very cool!

Like the pin-stipes!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

some very good stuff bro!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thanx for the comments everyone!

i still have a few things to do to the paint, then the paint will all be done!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

how do you paint when you pin stripe or put some kind of grafics down?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 9 2007, 05:58 PM~7653016
> *how do you paint when you pin stripe or put some kind of grafics down?
> *


first i put down the white (after primer lol)

then i used these custom stencils from HOK, and it got REAL fuckered up, so i outlined it with silver, then did all the gold pinstriping, (took me an hour to do it lol)

hard work lol!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

OK PROJECT CHICKEN AND RICE IS DONE....

HERE SHE(it) IS!!!!!



































ILL GET OUTSIDE PICS TOMMOROW, CUZ I PUT A LIGHT COAT OF PURPLE PASSION ON IT, SO IN DIFFERANT ANGLES, ITS SEXY!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good man, thats one import that would make any domestic think twice about running against! :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That looks good john! You've been busy! I like that edsel wagon


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Looks great!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice job John! that is homepage material


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks real good wagon!! where's the glass??? :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 10 2007, 05:59 AM~7656438
> *looks real good wagon!! where's the glass??? :dunno:
> *



it broke


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 9 2007, 09:08 PM~7654155
> *first i put down the white (after primer lol)
> 
> then i used these custom stencils from HOK, and it got REAL fuckered up, so i outlined it with silver, then did all the gold pinstriping, (took me an hour to do it lol)
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 THAT HONDA LOOKS BAD ASS BRO.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT CARNE ASADA CON ARROZ CAME OUT CLEAN BRO.. I ALSO LIKE THE WAGON. LOOOKING GOOD JOHN. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres a quick update on the 67 impala, i put clear on it, this is B4 polishing...

i can prolly get outside pics tommorow, try....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 10 2007, 09:54 PM~7663608
> *heres a quick update on the 67 impala, i put clear on it, this is B4 polishing...
> 
> i can prolly get outside pics tommorow, try....
> ...


DAMN WAGON THAT IMPALA'S *CLEAN* :wow: :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

now im just messin around with shit... i found a chassis that works... from the 63 ford hartop XL, and the interior fits too, i just gotta add some styrene and make it wagon interior.... anyway, if i wasnt building this for a 60's custom contest i would put these on it uffin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-TOO BAD THEM WHEELS LOOK TIGHT ON THE RIDE HOMIE.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

that accord is fuckin tight i love it, what chassis did you use. looks good enough to make me want to build a drag car :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Apr 12 2007, 05:17 AM~7673533
> *that accord is fuckin tight i love it, what chassis did you use.  looks good enough to make me want to build a drag car :biggrin:
> *



the chassis and all its parts is from revell jeg's promod cutlass!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

welp here is the finished paint job... all i gotta do is clear coat it, and polish it

the silver i brush painted on!!! (i havent done that in three years LOL)



















wut you guys think?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

yo amida punta pia asno! lol..... nice bro!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That Honda and the Wagon came out CLEAN bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN WAGON THAT WAGON TURNED OUT BAD ASS :wow:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

dont fret guys, it aint done yet... im putting a 426 in it, and goign to paint everything LOL, the interior and chassis arent even painted LOL...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

damn!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Put them mufflers on the accord


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yo sticks nice avatar where you get the blue for it


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres the third coat of clear on the 67 imp....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ your sign on the back wall!! "everything we make breaks in a week"


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

"i can please only one person a day... today is not your day... tommorow doesnt look good either"

i had to put something funny in there lol

the coffee break sign says "from 9:00-5:00 daily"

lol :rofl:

"answers $1

answers that require thought $2

correct answers $4

dumb looks are still free"


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


I'd put signs up like "tell your girlfriend I said thanks" And "cold beer served daily" :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The wagon and the "Imp DeVille" are lookin' good bro!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

the wagon is sick John


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok everyone, look forward for a mopar to come out of wagonguy's garage 

maybe a coronet?

who knows? :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

A Mopar!? YUCK!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

yup a mopar... jsut going to be a quick fun build... i been getting burned out building for buildoffs, and contests, so im doing this oen for me...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: You're turning out some nice stuff bro, can't wait to see this one done up!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 13 2007, 08:01 PM~7686490
> *yo sticks nice avatar where you get the blue for it
> *


Not my car, noobie!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 15 2007, 10:27 AM~7694750
> *yup a mopar... jsut going to be a quick fun build... i been getting burned out building for buildoffs, and contests, so im doing this oen for me...
> 
> *



looks mean already! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres the finished 67... the only thing to brag about is the paint... its not even polished! but the rest of the kit did not go together at all, it still looks nice too!

here it is...












i might sell it, if anyone is interested


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pm sent homie...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

67s bitchen homie! clean clean paint job!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

67 SOLD!!!!!!! :biggrin: TO THE ROOKIE OF THE CROWD...

PRICE NON DISCLOSED....:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 21 2007, 12:28 AM~7740954
> *67 SOLD!!!!!!! :biggrin: TO THE ROOKIE OF THE CROWD...
> 
> PRICE NON DISCLOSED....:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 21 2007, 02:28 AM~7740954
> *67 SOLD!!!!!!! :biggrin: TO THE ROOKIE OF THE CROWD...
> 
> PRICE NON DISCLOSED....:biggrin:
> *



IF YOU REALLY GET THIS IT SHOULD BE AN EASY BUILD ! IF YOU NEED HELP PM ANYONE THAT YOU FEEL CAN HELP YOU GET THIS COMPLETE !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2007, 12:36 AM~7740968
> *IF  YOU  REALLY  GET  THIS  IT  SHOULD  BE  AN  EASY    BUILD  !  IF YOU  NEED  HELP    PM  ANYONE THAT  YOU  FEEL  CAN  HELP  YOU GET  THIS  COMPLETE  !
> *


im getting it...

and its gonna be one for later this year,

and trust me you know if i have questions i aint afraid to ask,,


btw what size drill bit matches up for that metal axel to the impala models?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I USE TOOTH PICKS ON SOME ! 

A TOOTH PICK FITS RIGHT INTO A SET OF 1109 POST ! AND THEN FIND A DRILL BIT THAT ALSO FITS INTO THEM AND THE DRILL OUT THE PLASTIC AXLE AND GLUR THE TOOTH PICK IN AND THEN ADD THE WHEELS !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 21 2007, 02:15 AM~7740905
> *heres the finished 67... the only thing to brag about is the paint... its not even polished! but the rest of the kit did not go together at all, it still looks nice too!
> 
> here it is...
> ...



the paint DOES look nice John! keep up the good work!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2007, 12:44 AM~7740987
> *I    USE  TOOTH  PICKS  ON  SOME !
> 
> A  TOOTH  PICK  FITS  RIGHT  INTO  A  SET  OF  1109  POST !  AND  THEN  FIND  A  DRILL  BIT THAT  ALSO  FITS  INTO  THEM  AND  THE  DRILL OUT  THE  PLASTIC  AXLE  AND  GLUR THE  TOOTH  PICK  IN  AND  THEN  ADD  THE  WHEELS !
> *


i have a set of 1003 that im using


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

selling this for my brother!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTYFULLY-BUILT-1957...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

see guys, this is what happens when i get bored :angry:




























]



its all your guys's faul :biggrin: LOL

(the lines are ruff liek that for a reason)


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

actually john that looks fairly good..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 15 2007, 06:52 PM~7697967
> *Not my car, noobie!
> *


dont call me a newbie


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres one more i started today! with my new favorite tool, BMF panel scriber!!! i swaer by this, if you dont have one, get one!!!!

the lines come out SOOOOOOOO much cleaner than using the back of xacto blade!!!


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

where you get the rims and what # are they 
if there pegaus show me the knife you use


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Apr 21 2007, 05:29 PM~7743744
> *where you get the rims and what # are they
> if there pegaus show me the knife you use
> *



i dont know what ## the rims are, ig ot them from mark ward

the knife i used is this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok guys, heres my firt try at making a custom speaker layout... the circles are whre speakers are going, and squares are where amps, and rectangles are pumps and batteries... and these pics are BEFORE all teh putty is applied, im doing that rigth after i post this LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 21 2007, 12:28 AM~7740954
> *67 SOLD!!!!!!! :biggrin: TO THE ROOKIE OF THE CROWD...
> 
> PRICE NON DISCLOSED....:biggrin:
> *


pm sent wagonguy,,,,,,,,


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

lookin good john


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

That custom speaker layout looks awesome.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 22 2007, 03:52 PM~7748416
> *That custom speaker layout looks awesome.
> *



Thanx for the comments everyone, its what keeps me building, 

this speaker layout has already cost me 5 hours of time!!!!

prolly another five just for the putty work!

and already four hours just for the cutting and hingeing!

so far this car has cost me 9 hours of buildin!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 03:56 PM~7748439
> *Thanx for the comments everyone, its what keeps me building,
> 
> this speaker layout has already cost me 5 hours of time!!!!
> ...


looks to be well worth it homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

and it will prob cost you about 15 more hrs to finish

keep it up tho, it looks clean


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

but taking your time can be killer,it just means more time on detail also..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work wagonguy what kind of panel scirber did u use to cut out your doors and trunk with


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 22 2007, 05:04 PM~7748786
> *nice work wagonguy what kind of panel scirber did u use to cut out your doors and trunk with
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=005 


uffin:

new favorite tool LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that tool looks nice


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

this is the pattern im going to attempt on the roof! :cheesy:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

are you going to paint it grey?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Apr 22 2007, 07:04 PM~7749661
> *are you going to paint it grey?
> *



only the roof.... you will see :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 06:39 PM~7749420
> *this is the pattern im going to attempt on the roof! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



ok so i almost threw the car at the wall trying to do thsi one, so i kept it simple!

(you cant really see it, but where theres blue, theres some silver there too)










im doing this one kinda mellow, but soon i will try a fully patterned car

and after the paint dries a bit, i have some pearl mettalic grey, the same paint i used on my chevelle wagon, and hopefull it will still show up!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 03:36 PM~7748337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY WAGON. HOW HARD WAS IT TO CUT THE DOORS AND TRUNK OPEN. CAUSE I MAY WANT TO TRY IT WITH MY NEXT MODEL :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 22 2007, 10:06 PM~7751406
> *HEY WAGON.  HOW HARD WAS IT TO CUT THE DOORS AND TRUNK OPEN.  CAUSE I MAY WANT TO TRY IT WITH MY NEXT MODEL :biggrin:
> *



if you have the scriber tool, it aint nothign!

uffin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 10:07 PM~7751420
> *if you have the scriber tool, it aint nothign!
> 
> uffin:
> *


COOL. CAUSE I WOUND UP FINDING A 2 SIDED ONE IN THE TRUNK OF MY MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

she is looking good wagon I am working on mine now too to get ready for the may 19th show here. I sent you a PM get back at me whenever you can.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok, the first color is on, the firs tpic is bigger, so that one person who wanted that one thing to se, hopefully that one person can see it :biggrin: 



























wut ya guys think so far?

i still have one mor color going on it, so hopefully it will go on good!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that color. I need me a 70 mc that color. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

FUCKIN SICK....YOUR COMIN UP LIL BRO.....I THINK THE M.C.B.A. RUBBED OFF ON YA!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 23 2007, 10:00 PM~7759539
> *FUCKIN SICK....YOUR COMIN UP LIL BRO.....I THINK THE M.C.B.A. RUBBED OFF ON YA!
> *



i DID chill wif MCBA at the stockton show :0 

LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 23 2007, 09:46 PM~7759348
> *I like that color.  I need me a 70 mc that color.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



its "limetyme green pearl" from HOK :cheesy:

but for a pearl, it covers too good? :dunno:


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not all pearls are transparent,,,,you need candies for that. It's still coming along nice. Did you suicide hinge the hood? cause that big ass cowl is messing with me,,,lol.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Apr 23 2007, 10:10 PM~7759679
> *Not all pearls are transparent,,,,you need candies for that. It's still coming along nice. Did you suicide hinge the hood? cause that big ass cowl is messing with me,,,lol.
> *



no it opens sidewayz :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i see the clock ! you sneeky little fat fool ! LOL!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN WAGON THAT MONTE LOOKS GOOD. I LIKE THAT COLOR AND THE DESIGNS ON THE ROOF. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 23 2007, 10:04 PM~7759604
> *its "limetyme green pearl" from HOK :cheesy:
> 
> but for a pearl, it covers too good? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 








:cheesy: 


Very nice job!! I love it. Nice job on the roof.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2007, 09:28 AM~7761927
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: . I LIKE IT :biggrin: .


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2007, 09:28 AM~7761927
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



he, how long did ya wait till this paint dried, to put clear on?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok so here is the first set of speakers put in teh monte, i dont know if im putting any more in, but who knows :biggrin:

and in the trunk, im putting 2 pumps, and some batteries, dont knwo if im plumbing it, but who knows again :biggrin:

so ehres the pics!



























the color in there is flat brown, it didnt come out very flat, but who cares :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD WAGONGUY YOU SHOULD TRY TESTERS DULL COAT FOR THE SHINE ON THE INTERIOR. LOOKS GOOD WITH THE SHINE DOE LOOKS FIBERGLASSED :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that box looks nice in there!

This paint dries really fast. Not sure how long I waited on that one right there, but usually a day or two. Then I let the clear dry for a week or so.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2007, 09:45 PM~7767434
> *that box looks nice in there!
> 
> This paint dries really fast.  Not sure how long I waited on that one right there,  but usually a day or two.  Then I let the clear dry for a week or so.
> *



ok kool, im still putting "black diamond" from HOK over it, its the color i used on the flipnose chevelle wagon (the one for sale in my ebay listing in my sig :cheesy: )

it should darken the paint a bit, and darken up the patterns too :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 24 2007, 09:06 PM~7767183
> *LOOKIN GOOD WAGONGUY YOU SHOULD TRY TESTERS DULL COAT FOR THE SHINE ON THE INTERIOR. LOOKS GOOD WITH THE SHINE DOE LOOKS FIBERGLASSED  :thumbsup:
> *




ok ill look into that :cheesy:

do you think the krylon satin clear would work the same ? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 24 2007, 09:48 PM~7767453
> *ok kool, im still putting "black diamond" from HOK over it, its the color i used on the flipnose chevelle wagon (the one for sale in my ebay listing in my sig :cheesy: )
> 
> it should darken the paint a bit, and darken up the patterns too :biggrin:
> *


come to think about it tho. The one I built, I don't even think I cleared it?  
I'm thinking that I based in white, lime time green pearl and orential green kandy on top. Don't quote me on that tho. That was built like 8-9 months ago or so. 


yours looks killer tho!! Nice work.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hopefully i dont fuck it up hno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

GOOD LUCK WAGON.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the impdeville has arrived to its new home today..

thanks homie.....and feedback left..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 25 2007, 03:10 PM~7772302
> *the impdeville has arrived to its new home today..
> 
> thanks homie.....and feedback left..
> *



kool!!!

so im putting the candy black over the monte later today, ill get pics when its done!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well it didnt make it as dark as i wanted, BUT it did add a lil more flake to it, and darken it up a lil bit, so here it is! :cheesy:

in a few days, ill clear it and polish it!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

very very nice bro


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres another SLOW project im doing for my nephew, hes going to luv it!















































uffin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Monte looks killer man! I like that little bug also, I'll be looking to see what you do to it.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 26 2007, 04:35 PM~7780819
> *Monte looks killer man! I like that little bug also, I'll be looking to see what you do to it.
> *



its in the process, i got a homie helpin with the design uffin: ill be doign the painting tho lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

go old school with it....

just dont forget the pinstriping...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres an update on teh monte (well a lil one) here it is, mocked up, and possbily im going to pose it, wut you guys think?

slammed?











or posed...?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

posed but i'm not sure bout that stance. Maybe front up, ass down?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 26 2007, 08:35 PM~7782630
> *posed but i'm not sure bout that stance. Maybe front up, ass down?
> *



i was tryna make it do a three.... but thats kinda hard with no suspension... 



im confused , maybe ALL locked up??? :dunno:

but if worse comes to worse , ill do that... (ass down)


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

put chrome undies under it...raise the ass up...drooped in the front...let it show off what its got!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks killer man!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN!

that monte suspension is tricky, cuz i made ti all locked up, and it was just simply hard...

BUT finally after a few hours of trying, i got ths suspension done, ill post pics later!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its lookin good homie,.


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD HOMIE! :thumbsup: THAT MC IS GON LOOK THOED AZ HELL POPPED UP ON ALL 4'S.. NICE STANCE TO GO WITH :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres is a MOCKUP, its not done, all locked up, and heres a list of what i have left to do

1 door jambs
2 engine
3 clear and polish 
4 lil touches
5 foil
6 custom plates...

enuff talkin, heres pics!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good bro Im lovin the patterns on the roof givs it the old school vibe :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its kickin em....:thumbsup:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

SWEET, RIDE JOHN, IM DIGGIN THE PATTERNS MAN, LOL


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looks good so far....but quick question....

How do you plan on doing all the door jambs and painting them to match the exterior color with the body already painted???

Lookin good though.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

x-2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD JOHN...  I ALWAYS WANTED TO ASK YOU , HOM MANY MODELS HAVE YOU EVER LOST OVER THE EDGE. :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> *How do you plan on doing all the door jambs and painting them to match the exterior color with the body already painted???*


dotn exacly know, but ill find otu how to...



> *LOOKING GOOD JOHN...  I ALWAYS WANTED TO ASK YOU , HOM MANY MODELS HAVE YOU EVER LOST OVER THE EDGE.*


actually i lost the trunk on this over the edge LOL, but luckily the paint is dry!

but nothing else (yet hno: )


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have done jambs on quite a few kits and gotten tons of advise from the master fab himself in Roger and in the future you should do all your jambing first, then lay down your paint......it's honestly gonna be really hard to do them now and make um look right............


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 27 2007, 11:57 AM~7786285
> *I have done jambs on quite a few kits and gotten tons of advise from the master fab himself in Roger and in the future you should do all your jambing first, then lay down your paint......it's honestly gonna be really hard to do them now and make um look right............
> *



ya... i know i shoulda done it first, i was in such a hurry to try out my new paint, taht i totally forgot LOL....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 LOOKS GOOD WAGON.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Lookin great man :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok so i started back on my 63 ford XL hardtop, im building it for someone... and il post pics when i get um! making it a vert, and putting skirts on it, BUT making them smooth with the body... you will see soon uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 27 2007, 02:10 PM~7787063
> *ok so i started back on my 63 ford XL hardtop, im building it for someone... and il post pics when i get um! making it a vert, and putting skirts on it, BUT making them smooth with the body... you will see soon uffin:
> *



heres the first pic, the skirts are molded to the body, and im going to be cutting the roof off in a minute!










uffin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it bro. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn.....thats lookin pimp..


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE 
AND KEEP IT COMMIN WIT PIC'S


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

patterns im goign to attemp at doing!

the yellow is goign to be gold on the model LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck with it lil homie..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so i got the green layed down, tommorow or day after im going to mask and paint the black on, any suggestion on how to do the gold?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 27 2007, 11:29 PM~7789482
> *so i got the green layed down, tommorow or day after im going to mask and paint the black on, any suggestion on how to do the gold?
> *


Very carefully :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love that monte and the ford XL. Both are sweet!! I like the trunk on the MC  :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 27 2007, 10:04 PM~7789639
> *Very carefully  :biggrin:
> *



LOL, i might mask off for the gold first, and then put the black over it after masking that, if that makes any sense LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gold bmf? like on the baby blue regal thats in my super old thread called regal build off. exept that one has chrome instead of gold


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 28 2007, 12:08 AM~7789654
> *LOL, i might mask off for the gold first, and then put the black over it after masking that, if that makes any sense LOL
> *


Thats how I'd do it bro.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok, so i got the first stage taped off, and gold layed over it, now ima let it dry over night, and cut even thinner strips of tape, and tape it off again, and put the black over it, then it will be done, besides clear and polish of course!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oks o the patterns are 75 % done, i will need to pinstripe a few things (need to go get me some gel pens)

i know there not PERFECT, but i can touch them up to be perfect LOL

and then in a few days im going to clear and polish it LOL

in the pics where the colors break and theres black, dont worry thats going to be foiled lol...





















how that for only third time trying! :cheesy:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

SAAAAAAAAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET john, cant wait to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 28 2007, 10:38 AM~7791344
> *oks o the patterns are 75 % done, i will need to pinstripe a few things (need to go get me some gel pens)
> 
> i know there not PERFECT, but i can touch them up to be perfect LOL
> ...


damn john


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good lil homie...

you done passed me in the skill level by far now...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good John! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

my next project, its not exactly 1/25th scale, buts its prety close, if ya make a it just a lil bigger LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok i got it completely stripped, well, not color stripped yet, cuz my PP sux BAD, but all the parts besides the frame, and wheels and engine are goign to be scratchbuilt, 
so heres a list of what

1fuel tank
2forks
3exshaust pipes
4rear fender
5front fender (maybe)
6 all the chains and belts
7 and possibly going to wire it up LOL

its goign to be a challenge!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres a pic of the custom setup, and my scratchbuilt 15's LOL

it looks really good and smooth in the body, just wait!

itll all be painted and stuff, to match the car! LOL, heres pics :cheesy:











wut you know bout that ? :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I know that it looks good and those subs are nice for scratch built!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good bro nice pattern not bad at all for the 3rd try :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

keep it up ,,,,im learning


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2007, 01:20 AM~7795270
> *keep it up ,,,,im learning
> *


*
:happysad: you hve NO idea how good that makes me feel, little things said like that make me keep building, thanx bro, i really appreciate that comment!

:0  *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i keep lookin at the imp deville to learn more...:biggrin:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

lookin good john, you was right bout them 15's they look tight mna, my dads even like "whoa thats nice", lol
cant wait to get it man,


> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 28 2007, 10:40 PM~7793992
> *heres a pic of the custom setup, and my scratchbuilt 15's LOL
> 
> it looks really good and smooth in the body, just wait!
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 29 2007, 07:00 AM~7795697
> *:happysad:  you hve NO idea how good that makes me feel, little things said like that make me keep building, thanx bro, i really appreciate that comment!
> 
> :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so should i paint the rims, and what color?

im keeping the whitewalls, but i need to knwo, should i paint the rims...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

paint them one of the colors on car the blu or teal or what ever that color is


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2007, 02:09 PM~7797524
> *paint them one of the colors on car the blu or teal or what ever that color is
> *



damn, i dotn have that blue anymore , but i do have silver...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

PAINT THEM SILVER. THATS WHAT I'M DOING TO MY FRAME TO MY 50 CHEVY TO LOOK CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

have the chopper be a mini one for the owners son or some thin. get u some homies for that


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ne wproject :0


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-IS THAT RAG ROOF GOIN TO BE FUNCTIONABLE(SPELL CHEK) IF OF NOT SO, NICE FUKIN TOUCH CAME OUT CLEAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-SORRY DAWG I ANSWERED MY OWN ? WHEN I LOOKED AT THE OTHER THREAD. :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 27 2007, 10:26 AM~7785741
> *heres is a MOCKUP, its not done, all locked up, and heres a list of what i have left to do
> 
> 1 door jambs
> ...


THIS POS IS FOR SALE!!! :0

MY DAMN FAN FELL ON THIS, :angry: AND NOW ITS IN A MILLION PEICES,  THE BODY IS INTACT THOUGH, :biggrin: BUT THE SUSPENSION IS FUCKED, CUSTOM SPEAKER SETUP IS CRACKED, SO ITS FOR SALE... :wow:

thsi is the second fuckin model been broken by the fan... this and my jeep.... :angry:

so pretty much teh body is for sale :uh: .... the rest is funked....im aksin $25 shipped... cuz teh body is all opened up AND hinged, AND custom painted, but now it has clear on it, so its shiny, and if you buy it , i will polish it for you!... and ill throw in the rest of the kit too... anyone interested?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

CLEAN OUT YOUR PM BOX FOOLIO!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 3 2007, 09:37 AM~7826750
> *CLEAN OUT YOUR PM BOX FOOLIO!
> *




done


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 3 2007, 09:30 AM~7826705
> *THIS POS IS FOR SALE!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...



Man, that sucks but after the first time it happened I would of learned a lesson that is NOT to put a model in front of a fan. 

I hope that somebody grabs it from ya though.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 4 2007, 09:49 AM~7834002
> *Man, that sucks but after the first time it happened I would of learned a lesson that is NOT to put a model in front of a fan.
> 
> I hope that somebody grabs it from ya though.
> *



nah, the fan is in my window, whish is right above my desk, and i went to turn it off and VIOLA! broken monte...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 4 2007, 10:08 AM~7834103
> *nah, the fan is in my window, whish is right above my desk, and i went to turn it off and VIOLA! broken monte...
> *


pics pleeeez.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 4 2007, 10:35 AM~7834237
> *pics pleeeez.
> *



ill get pics later on...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin: got the HEMI




thanks


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so i got this VW bug convertible, (skips fiesta)

and im going to build it for my mom for moms day, i dont know what to do to it yet, but ill find out :biggrin:

ill get pics tommorow, right now i feel like i just came out of someone ass...

but heres a pic of somethign i did yesterday :cheesy:


it came black, like HOK chamillion black or something, so i taped it and made it two tone with krylon "Xmetals" blue, i think it looks good :0






























tommorow i start sanding the shit out of the bug, it has a LOT of flash on it :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, like that paint.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn that looks bad ass wagon :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice benz body homie,,


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NICE PAINT!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i got paint on my moms bug, i have to get it done by tommorow, LOL, that sucks cuz the clear and polish will take longer, but i think she will be kool with a late moms day present! :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

looks nice wagonguy..............i hope she likes it


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo little bro that bug is gonna be sick....i think your mom will love it!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 12 2007, 09:59 PM~7891327
> *yo little bro that bug is gonna be sick....i think your mom will love it!
> *


X2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice bug,,,


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so i got some pen work (thanx for the help mini) and HOK's "purple passion" over it all, now its really mettalic pink, and it looks good, i cant get it cleared and polished by the end of today, cuz i dont use laqcuer...

i put two crosses on it, cuz our fam is very religous, and i put "moms bug" on the back, cuz welp.... its moms bug aint it LOL

and i signed it, i always sign the cars i make for my mom... dont know why :dunno:

i know the pen work isnt perfect, but its like, the first or second time ive used pens on a build..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice pen work on the Bug wagonguy, looks GREAT!!!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice work bro, keep us updated....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey, that is sharp bro!! i like it!!


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 4 2007, 12:08 PM~7834103
> *nah, the fan is in my window, whish is right above my desk, and i went to turn it off and VIOLA! broken monte...
> *


dont sell fix.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 14 2007, 07:11 PM~7903725
> *dont sell fix.
> *


he already sold it..... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WAGON THAT BUG LOOKS BAD ASS :0


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 14 2007, 09:42 PM~7905345
> *WAGON THAT BUG LOOKS BAD ASS :0
> *


Indeed it does, any other pics of it??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn dude you got some nice ass models.mad skillz there. check out my model page at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2426308. there not quite as good as yours but hell i like em.ive got the 66 malibu wagon as well. i like that edsal wagon you did. id like to get a couple more wagon models but im not really into buildin em anymore,to busy with my real car(s)


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i almost forgot to tell ya...get some more mopar models :biggrin: 

do you know where i can get a custom model made of my 5th avenue??


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Your future ride has changed?????? what happend there


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so heres my testing of the new photoshop... its not totally complete i gotta paint a few more things, but here it is soo far :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok, so heres some pics of my new shop (already messy LOL)

and a few pics of another quicky build for fun, but im still working on the van LOL...

i love the new photoshop, the white background helps alot compared to the garage background...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks reall nice WHITE 40 ! Whats up with the 2 working area ! Does your brother share the room also ? Oh i want that yellow caddy ! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2007, 11:17 AM~7936448
> *Looks  reall  nice  WHITE  40  !    Whats  up  with the  2  working  area !    Does  your  brother    share  the  room  also ?    Oh  i  want that  yellow  caddy  !  :biggrin:
> *



ya me and my brother share that room, its like a 20X15 room, and PRIVACY lol

PM me about that johan 66 caddy elderado with an offer :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE CADDY WAGONGUY :thumbsup: 

WHAT KIND OF LIGHT DO YOU USE FOR YOU PHOTOSHOP?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2007, 03:48 PM~7937342
> *NICE CADDY WAGONGUY  :thumbsup:
> 
> WHAT KIND OF LIGHT DO YOU USE FOR YOU PHOTOSHOP?
> *



one of those flourescant lights from wally world uffin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey man i was checkin out your pics in the photobucket link. that ramcharger model looked badass slammed like that in the 1st two pics.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i hope this means no more scary balcony pics.....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 19 2007, 09:39 PM~7939038
> *i hope this means no more scary balcony pics.....
> *



oh there will still be scary balcony pics :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 20 2007, 03:26 AM~7939940
> *oh there will still be scary balcony pics :biggrin:
> *


hey the "nautral light" from the bright shinny sun brings out the best of his metallic paint jobs :thumbsup: as long as the wind dont blow em offhno:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lol...yea, that'd suck ass if the wind blew it off


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya ive had it happen a few times to my models....but it wasnt that far of a drop lol


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lol....still sucks though


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres another model im workin on , for a side job LOL

this is B4 polish!!!! uffin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 WHAT KIND OF CLEAR YOU USE?


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

dam that paint job is good!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn...that shits so shiny, i can see myself on the computer monitor........ :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 20 2007, 07:56 PM~7943798
> *heres another model im workin on , for a side job LOL
> 
> this is B4 polish!!!! uffin:
> ...



:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thanx for the comments everyone... the cleari used(what i normally use lol)is the 96 cent stuff from walmart... uffin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

still looks wet lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey i got that same model,its even blue!!! but damn i wish it shinned like that........to bad i took it apart already to


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is that the cheap small cans in hardware???

btw..... lemme kno when u get the stuff...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 22 2007, 10:08 PM~7960362
> *is that the cheap small cans in hardware???
> 
> btw..... lemme kno when u get the stuff...
> *



nah, there normal size cans... and i got the stuff uffin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres a few paint jobs i did recently... and a mockup of the dodge van, (conversion kit) i might be selling the van, dont know yet about taht....































i still need to put a few clear coats on the van, but thats very soon, as soon as i get soem mo9re LOL


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good wagonguy. :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0

thats not the pic, BUT ther is a tripple cab chevy somewhere, and thats where im going with this project.... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i love the dodge van sittin on wires. the doors on ur triple cab chev get narrower and narrower lol. lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did you cut up the alley rat chev truck for the very back one??? i have that one lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lol spikekid, i have no idea what truck that is, i know the middle one is called "stinky pete" or something like that, its a tow truck silverado with a pete front end, its kool looking, but i wanted to make my tripple nipple tho lol uffin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 25 2007, 05:21 PM~7979004
> *lol spikekid, i have no idea what truck that is, i know the middle one is called "stinky pete" or something like that, its a tow truck silverado with a pete front end, its kool looking, but i wanted to make my tripple nipple tho lol uffin:
> *


o ok.the alley rat truck is chev pickup with a pete front end also except it has stepside box instead of the tow rig.

how are you gonn build the dodge van? lowrider, prostreet style?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 25 2007, 03:27 PM~7979036
> *o ok.the alley rat truck is  chev pickup with  a pete front end also except it has  stepside box instead of the tow rig.
> 
> how are you gonn build the dodge van? lowrider, prostreet style?
> *



ya i guess thats the truck then LOL, ummm, i was thinking about selling teh van, i dont know....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 25 2007, 10:00 PM~7980434
> *:0
> ya i guess thats the truck then LOL, ummm, i was thinking about selling teh van, i dont know....
> *


hmmmm, whatcha want for it??? lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 25 2007, 08:28 PM~7980599
> *hmmmm, whatcha want for it??? lol
> *



the van? well, i was going to add a few more coats of clear, and polish it, so i would say.... $30 shipped, this thing is going to be DEEP when its done... (the paint)

the wheelbase on it is altered, it was a drag van, BUT i like it with wires, so when you get the donor kit for it, you are going to have to alter the chassis pan, and it should be cooL!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ah thats a lil outta my price range. but it should look badass if you dont sell it n finish it


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres a few future projects im going to do soon :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 26 2007, 10:22 AM~7983103
> *ah thats a lil outta my price range. but it should look badass if you dont sell it n finish it
> *



i would trade it for a kit or two.... OR i would lower the price to $25 shipped, (thats basicly $20 for the kit, and $5 shipping :biggrin: )


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres another dodge van im doing, i used silver metal specks base, then gold? metal specks, then purple, but over the gold, the purple is kind of a meganta? color.... but i think it turned out pretty good :biggrin:






























wut you guys tink?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 26 2007, 01:08 PM~7983540
> *heres another dodge van im doing, i used silver metal specks base, then gold? metal specks, then purple, but over the gold, the purple is kind of a meganta? color.... but i think it turned out pretty good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks awesome


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks van looks good









does the van u wanna get rid of have that kool front air dam?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 26 2007, 12:42 PM~7983713
> *looks van looks good
> 
> 
> ...



oh, nah it doesnt, that box its sitting on is the other van im working on right now...

sorry bro....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

#11 this year uffin:

























































(pic 4 & 5 are money shots ) :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup: man that hemi sure looks good sittin in a chev


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

the van looks tight, it reminds me of spotlights at night during a premiere of a movie or grand oppening of sumthing...
you builds keep improving , keep it up!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok everyone, i will have pictures later of the 96 vette Grand sport, and the monte SSaeroback im working on, so keep looking for updates LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 26 2007, 10:23 AM~7983111
> *heres a few future projects im going to do soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i saw somethin like dat in a mustangz & fast fordz magazine, but dey put a bed in a mustang


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Wagonguy:

Got this in the mail today. should be there in two or three days. Holler when you get it and my Caddy goes in the mail.

Thanks, Miloh.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 26 2007, 03:14 PM~7984320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 01:43 PM~8039808
> *iz dat dog shti in da background?
> *



NOPE.... turkey shit  lol

ill have pics in a secodn of the monte and vette :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok heres some pics LOL, (finally)


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i normally hate vetts - but man that is smoking hot :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 5 2007, 01:12 PM~8046439
> *:thumbsup: i normally hate vetts - but man that is smoking hot  :thumbsup:
> *



:happysad:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN I'm lovin' that Vette!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

is that the monte with the angled window?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 5 2007, 04:03 PM~8046862
> *is that the monte with the angled window?
> *


nO ITS THE AREO BACK MONTE ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 5 2007, 02:07 PM~8046897
> *nO  ITS  THE  AREO  BACK  MONTE  !  :biggrin:
> *


^^^ yeah thats what i ment :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 5 2007, 04:11 PM~8046929
> *^^^ yeah thats what i ment  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 5 2007, 01:56 PM~8046789
> *DAMN I'm lovin' that Vette!!
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

lovin that monte,did you raise the back or the whole car cause i like the way it sitin


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 5 2007, 05:02 PM~8048095
> *lovin that monte,did you raise the back or the whole car cause i like the way it sitin
> *



the front is stock height, with smaller tires, and the back has custom springs i made, (stis a lil bit higher) uffin:

thanks for the comments everyoen!


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Wagon guy:

You get my package yet??

Miloh.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

looks like ur table needs a lil cleanin wagonguy!!! other den dat :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 6 2007, 02:29 PM~8054422
> *Hey Wagon guy:
> 
> You get my package yet??
> ...



no not yet, but maybe tommorow


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Still no pkg there Wagonguy??

Miloh.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 7 2007, 07:39 PM~8063048
> *Still no pkg there Wagonguy??
> 
> Miloh.
> *



oh shit , i forgot to tell you, ill be sending the package tommorow uffin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 7 2007, 10:54 PM~8063608
> *oh shit , i forgot to tell you, ill be sending the package tommorow uffin:
> *


 DON"T FREAK OUT !!!!!!PLEASE!!!!! it's all good  . Just happy you got your part. that means mine will be on the way soon. :biggrin: BTW I just won 3 old caddys tonight on ebay, all 3 for $26.00 plus shipping 6.50
All in the 1950s tho :uh: but thats ok I got them cheap and there new in the plastic. My one in a million strike. Never happen again LOL!!!!

Goodnight, Miloh.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The AeroCoupe and the Vette are looking badass bro, keep it up!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 7 2007, 09:57 PM~8064018
> *The AeroCoupe and the Vette are looking badass bro, keep it up!
> *



:biggrin:











i still need to finish up the interior, and engine bay, and some detail painting on the rims and such uffin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that looks cool man. im saprised you made it look stock.... by lookin at all your other models, thats not you man lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 14 2007, 01:06 PM~8104650
> *that looks cool man. im saprised you made it look stock.... by lookin at all your other models, thats not you man lol
> *



ya i know LOL, but i needed to build something stock to get over my custom block 

all the all out building and customizing was killing me, so i just doing somethign easy LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so.... im an idiot.... i seem to think that i can make a rear engine, rear wheel drive 1988 dodge daytona rally car... sounds crazy huh? welp... heres what i got so far.... (did i mention that its goign to be twin turbo? :biggrin: ) 










dotn know if that spoiler is going on it, and thos rims, but i will figure that out soon....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 14 2007, 09:33 PM~8108018
> *so.... im an idiot.... i seem to think that i can make a rear engine, rear wheel drive 1988 dodge daytona rally car... sounds crazy huh? welp... heres what i got so far.... (did i mention that its goign to be twin turbo? :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> ...



is it me, or does that look a lil like a subaru brat? LOL


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

man your crazy lol. if you finish it and it looks good big props to you man.

i dunno if it looks like a subaru but it sure as hell doesnt look like a daytona lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 14 2007, 06:34 PM~8108028
> *is it me, or does that look a lil like a subaru brat? LOL
> *


stretch it a little and you'll have one.... :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 15 2007, 12:40 AM~8109106
> *stretch it a little and you'll have one....  :biggrin:
> *



i was thinking that BUT if i stretch it, then there would be TOO much room in the engine bay for the tiny 4 banger :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 15 2007, 10:13 AM~8109978
> *i was thinking that BUT if i stretch it, then there would be TOO much room in the engine bay for the tiny 4 banger :biggrin:
> *


thats why you drop a HEMI in it :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 15 2007, 08:17 AM~8109993
> *thats why you drop a HEMI in it  :biggrin:
> *



shiiit, if i was making it a rear engine drag car, i would of, BUT if i had a hemi in the back of a tiny daytona on a rally dirt track, then i would just be spinning constantly not going nowhere LOL


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 14 2007, 11:34 PM~8108028
> *is it me, or does that look a lil like a subaru brat? LOL
> *



:biggrin: it does kinda look like a brat 
i had one of those when i was 14 - we beat the sht outta it in the woods :biggrin: 


crazy datona :thumbsup: props for doing something different


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 15 2007, 08:30 AM~8110072
> *:biggrin:  it does kinda look like a brat
> i had one of those when i was 14 - we beat the sht outta it in the woods  :biggrin:
> crazy datona  :thumbsup: props for doing something different
> *



HELL YA, you can beat the shit out of ANY suby and it will last forever! !!!

i miss my old suby


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

MONTE CARLO FINISHED LATER TODAY!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 16 2007, 07:46 AM~8115796
> *MONTE CARLO FINISHED LATER TODAY!!!!
> *



uffin:



























































comments and critisizm welcome!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I like it!!! Ditch the side pipes and drop it on some 19's pro street styles!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 15 2007, 10:28 AM~8110052
> *shiiit, if i was making it a rear engine drag car, i would of, BUT if i had a hemi in the back of a tiny daytona on a rally dirt track, then i would just be spinning constantly not going nowhere LOL
> *


you just gotta know how to steer..........or the hemi to much power for you to handle??? lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 16 2007, 11:38 AM~8116262
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: more scary belcony pics hno: 

looks good. the side pipes would look better if they were long so the ended right before the rear wheels. is it missin the headlights?? lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looks good man, but the underside pix look like the side pipes don't attach to anything.

Looks good thought.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ya there is no headlights, i forgot to put them in and cant after the bumper is on LOL, and the side pipes do not connect to everything, i lost the headers and i dont have the right size styrene tubing to scratch one... :biggrin:

thanx for the comments everyone!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS OK


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 16 2007, 02:23 PM~8117429
> *ya there is no headlights, i forgot to put them in and cant after the bumper is on LOL, and the side pipes do not connect to everything, i lost the headers and i dont have the right size styrene tubing to scratch one... :biggrin:
> 
> thanx for the comments everyone!
> *


Wagon, not to pick on you. You have come a long way, and built a hell of a lot more kits this year than I have, and alot of your kits are looking really good, but how bout completly finish um.

I mean, this one is missing lights, windows, and headers, the last one the blue one had no rear door, the 300 wagon had no windshield......

I agree with you in being proud of your work, but me, I honestly look at some of the top modelers on here and think "How can I build like them and make the kit look REAL when I'm done", not just how many can I build for the year.

Just my 2 cents. Keep um coming cause your skills are improving rapidly, just in my oponion, finish the little details all the way.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good wagon


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 16 2007, 03:54 PM~8117716
> *Wagon, not to pick on you.  You have come a long way, and built a hell of a lot more kits this year than I have, and alot of your kits are looking really good, but how bout completly finish um.
> 
> I mean, this one is missing lights, windows, and headers, the last one the blue one had no rear door, the 300 wagon had no windshield......
> ...


ya i completely understand what your saying :biggrin:

the reason the windows werent in the 300 , cuz the resin body was really thick! and didnt fit right, the blue ones rear door was mising LOL....

just wait till you see my camaro L-72, i been wanting to build one for years, and now finally got the kit :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm sure it will be nice....keep us posted.....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 17 2007, 09:37 AM~8120869
> *I'm sure it will be nice....keep us posted.....
> *



ya it spretty much going to be box stock, wiht nice rims and all the wires and details and shit like that LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so heres the Maro L-72 with paint on it, yes its flat black at the moment, but i might put a clear coat on it, to make it kinda glossy, but not too much :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and heres an update on the daytona rally thingy.... the twin turbo setup is in, and half installed, i had to make all the tubes and stuff from styrene rod, and its not even done yet, i still have intake to make, and the rest of the exshaust...


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 18 2007, 08:17 PM~8130801
> *so heres the Maro L-72 with paint on it, yes its flat black at the moment, but i might put a clear coat on it, to make it kinda glossy, but not too much :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



did the camaro come with the twin turbos?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 18 2007, 08:25 PM~8130891
> *did the camaro come with the twin turbos?
> *



nope... the daytona came with one turbo for each 4 cylinder engine... theres two 4 bangers in there, and one v-8..... its a really kool kit so far uffin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

who makes the daytona model?? i saw a daytona kit at wally world today but i dont remember who it was made by. o ya and there was a 65 malibu/chevelle wagon there that im thinkin bout gettin :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it was amt


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok guys, i scratchbuilt a 427 racing valve cover, to give it that "clean" look, and i am "poor man casting " them, i think they will fit any 427, ford or chevy, heres a pic, its not the bvest pic, but it something...










wut you think?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

use solder for the turbo tubes.... don't even need to paint them....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nice


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 20 2007, 10:58 AM~8141726
> *use solder for the turbo tubes.... don't even need to paint them....
> *



LOL i would use solder, but i dont have any small enuff, the exsaust in this car is TINY


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres an update on the custom valve covers.... there painted in this pic, but wait till you see how far i have the engine done now :biggrin:

( i think it loks clean) ill get pics of the finished motor tommowow










and oh ya, i added a lil "west coast style" to the body today, ill get pics tommorow wiht the motor uffin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ill try and get better pics of the engine... i think my cam hates me


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

since you cant see the details of the engine, i have wired, with wire looms on it, scratchbuilt throttle linkage, with return spring, fuel lines, and my custom made valve covers.... :biggrin:

(the headers are white, cuz there racing headers)


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i tried :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That engine looks CLEAN! You've definetly come a long way, I'm gonna have to step up my game just to try to keep up!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 22 2007, 11:41 AM~8155451
> *That engine looks CLEAN! You've definetly come a long way, I'm gonna have to step up my game just to try to keep up!
> *



thanx man, i been wantign to do a 69 camaro fora long time, so i figured id better step it up on this one :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that engine is SWEET!!! that whole cars going to be badass! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 22 2007, 08:23 AM~8155325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TRY HARDER.....















jk looks good fukker....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> Hell yeah thats clean! great detail! nice work man! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thanx for the comments, i WISH so hard, that my camera would take better pics, but this is only 3.3 megapixel with macro mode, but if you get too close it sucks, i need to upgrade, cuz this cam does nto do most of my work justice 

im going to be claering it wiht tripple gloss clear tommorow, so it will be DEEP :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

the camera i use is a 2 megapixel with macro and it takes pretty good pics.
find out what is the minimum distance you can be to the object(this should be in the users manual). make sure you have really good lighting. turn on the macro, turn off the flash and see if that works better


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 23 2007, 09:11 AM~8160729
> *the camera i use is a 2 megapixel with macro and it takes pretty good pics.
> find out what is the minimum distance you can be to the object(this should be in the users manual).  make sure you have really good lighting. turn on the macro, turn off the flash and see if that works better
> *



ya i read the owners manuel when i got it, and it said to be 12-20 inches away, i tried that, and even zoomed in a lil bit, but it still sucks, BUT i am saving up for a 6 MP with macro, (and getting a deal for it too :biggrin: )


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good lil bro!


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 23 2007, 10:29 PM~8163661
> *ya i read the owners manuel when i got it, and it said to be 12-20 inches away, i tried that, and even zoomed in a lil bit, but it still sucks, BUT i am saving up for a 6 MP with macro, (and getting a deal for it too :biggrin: )
> *


damn that seems waaay to far for a macro shot. i think my camera is like 2 or 3 inch minimum. anyways...dont take this the wrong way but make sure the new camera has a good minimum distance or you still wont take good pick. i have a nikon d50 and i still havent been able to take close ups. it takes great pics of anything else but still trying to figure out close ups......since christmas :uh:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey u got the visor for that 39 bomb?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 25 2007, 04:03 AM~8170069
> *hey u got the visor for that 39 bomb?
> *



nope... sorry... i got it off of ebay, and it was missign a bunch of shit...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres an update on this thing, 3rd coat of clear, first two were krylon tripple thick glaze (dotn try and polish that stuff :angry: )
and the thrid coat is the cheap shit from walmart, (cuz you can polish that shit :biggrin: )
im putting one or two more coats of clear on it too... :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

she will be finished today!!!!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hooray!
Looks realy shiny btw 

Chris


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, looks WET!


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

looks good


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

like i promised, SHE IS DONE!!!!!!

went together hell of tight...

but it is all worth it!!!!

icall it

"Midnight Stalker" :biggrin: 



































































































tell me what yall think? :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the license plate reminds me of baldwin motion. is that wer u got them??????


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 1 2007, 02:04 PM~8213136
> *the license plate reminds me of baldwin motion. is that wer u got them??????
> *


by lookin at it,it looks like it is a balwin motion cuz of the hood.

wagon,is that a custom grille you made or is it just the factory one painted black without headlights?? looks bitchin,madmax style or some shit lol


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking top nitch there m8!
 :thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Looks great Wagon!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 1 2007, 12:13 PM~8213175
> *by lookin at it,it looks like it is a balwin motion cuz of the hood.
> 
> wagon,is that a custom grille you made or is it just the factory one painted black without headlights?? looks bitchin,madmax style or some shit lol
> *



custom mesh grill :biggrin:

and yes its a baldwin motino maro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 1 2007, 09:19 PM~8214733
> *custom mesh grill :biggrin:
> 
> and yes its a baldwin motino maro
> *


i new it lol.my old friend had a 70 n a 1/2 balwin motion bonemaro model. n i remember that hood lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Camaro looks sinister!

Nice work!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thanx for the comments everyone!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice fukkin job man.... that looks like a camaro i wouldn't try to race....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 1 2007, 02:01 PM~8213125
> *"Midnight Stalker" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Great Shot


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 2 2007, 06:51 AM~8217423
> *Great Shot
> *



sinister huh? :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

NEW PROJECT....

i call it "Shorvair"

(short corvair)

i might even end up putting the engien in the front :biggrin:





















i dont knwo about those wheels though, i might use somethign differant...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

that looks gooks good short


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 1 2007, 12:01 PM~8213125
> *like i promised, SHE IS DONE!!!!!!
> 
> went together hell of tight...
> ...



X2 GREAT SHOT LOOKS LIKE ITS ABOUT TO TEAR THOSE TIRES UP :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that black maro looks mean as hell!!! :0 

That corvair looks like a pinto or someshit. It looks nice as a shorty.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 2 2007, 10:56 PM~8222130
> *NEW PROJECT....
> 
> i call it "Shorvair"
> ...


i like that.. looks better that way than before.. and i like the wheels on it.. make it a dragster


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WAY COOL ON THE MARO LIL BRO...AND I LIKE THE NEW PROJECT!
:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

THANX FOR THE COMMENTS GUYS, ITS HELPS ME BUILD!!!!

i am going to get pics tommorow morning with smoke coming from the tires LOL , and start working on the "shorvair"

any suggestions for the vair?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the "shorvair" looks like a AMC/AMX javilin. i think you should put the motor up front


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

DAMN!!



> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 1 2007, 12:01 PM~8213125
> *like i promised, SHE IS DONE!!!!!!
> 
> went together hell of tight...
> ...


AGRESSIVE LOOKING ...
FUKKING TIGHT...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 2 2007, 10:00 PM~8223346
> *i like that.. looks better that way than before.. and i like the wheels on it.. make it a dragster
> *


my cousin has a 67 camaro ss that has those rims on it.20s in the back, 19s in the front. he said he restored the whole car.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i found a differant pair of rims i might put on it, MAYBE, and i have started cutting on the chassis and stuff to get it to fit... and i started puttying, i hope i can get all the bodywork done today!!!

(ill post more pics as soon as i get them!)


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 3 2007, 09:25 AM~8225581
> *DAMN!!
> AGRESSIVE LOOKING ...
> FUKKING TIGHT...
> *



thanx, im getting more pics later one, with smoke coming from the tires :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uh oh.......... hno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok heres what i accomplished today, i got the bodywork on the sides (besides REscribing the door panels) done, and i need to work on the roof a lil more...

i got the engine bay done for the front, and i need to cut out the hood, and i got the trunk set all up... (except the floor LOL)

and a mockup pics, with the rims i am possibly going to use...

oh ya, ALSO the chassis shortened uffin:

pics explain it all :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

forgot to mention, pic 2 and 3 are the engien bay after first cut, B4 cleanup, and pic #4 is all cleaned up, with the mess swepped up on the side lol :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that looks tight! get them other wheels you had on it though, looked much better


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 3 2007, 12:43 PM~8227086
> *forgot to mention, pic 2 and 3 are the engien bay after first cut, B4 cleanup, and pic #4 is all cleaned up, with the mess swepped up on the side lol :biggrin:
> *


i want camaro pics with smoke NOW!lol</span></span>


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice body work!!


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

I like that thing there wagonguy: Harvy Earl would have been proud. 

Miloh.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 3 2007, 03:58 PM~8227198
> *that looks tight! get them other wheels you had on it though, looked much better
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 3 2007, 02:42 PM~8227073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i swear that looks like a amc javlin (spell check)


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 3 2007, 02:26 PM~8227930
> *i swear that looks like a amc javlin (spell check)
> *



it does doesnt it LOL... the front is differant though, and im putting somethign differant on the back too :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 3 2007, 04:26 PM~8227930
> *i swear that looks like a amc javlin (spell check)
> *


 LOOKS MUCH MUCH BETTER IMHO.

Miloh.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres the maro, smokin it up!!!!


B4








After! :biggrin:









i knwo its not perfect, BUT i like it LOL


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

heheheheh Looks pertty good.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

heh-heh...


> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 3 2007, 04:19 PM~8228710
> *heres the maro, smokin it up!!!!
> B4
> 
> ...


LOOKS TIGHT ....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 3 2007, 06:19 PM~8228710
> *heres the maro, smokin it up!!!!
> B4
> 
> ...


did you use cotten?? lol looks good


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 3 2007, 07:48 PM~8230201
> *did you use cotten?? lol looks good
> *



ya i used a cotton swab from an antacid case LOL!!

just fluffed it up, and once it was on the computer i blurred it a bit, and VIOLA!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 5 2007, 04:23 AM~8237974
> *looks cool
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

two questions...

1. should i paint the roof white, like most nomads?
2. what color should i outline the designs with?

the rims itself will be the color of the car, wiht the whitewalls :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good, I'd leave the roof alone. As far as the outline I'd say a light blue since you've got the other two blue colors on there. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 5 2007, 04:28 PM~8242214
> *Looks good, I'd leave the roof alone.  As far as the outline I'd say a light blue since you've got the other two blue colors on there. Just my 2 cents.
> *



alright, ill see what it looks like tonight!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 5 2007, 04:28 PM~8242214
> *Looks good, I'd leave the roof alone.  As far as the outline I'd say a light blue since you've got the other two blue colors on there. Just my 2 cents.
> *



awwwwww shiiiit :biggrin:





































i used enamel over lacquer on this car (fisrst time with laqcuer) but is the clear differant anyone?

will the clear enamel mess up the lacquer?

anyway, hows it look?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 10:25 PM~8252224
> *LOOKS GOOD......
> *



:0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that looks fukkin good man.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it, looks great!! :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so is it safe to put enamel over lacquer?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 7 2007, 05:15 PM~8255736
> *so is it safe to put enamel over lacquer?
> *


Yup. That's how I do all mine. Just make sure the lacquer has a chance to gas-out all the way before you clear it.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 7 2007, 06:48 PM~8256200
> *Yup. That's how I do all mine. Just make sure the lacquer has a chance to gas-out all the way before you clear it.
> *



its been drying for like two days now, isnt that enuff for lacquer?

(and its hot as hell out here, so that might help a bit LOL)


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 7 2007, 07:05 PM~8256293
> *its been drying for like two days now, isnt that enuff for lacquer?
> 
> (and its hot as hell out here, so that might help a bit LOL)
> *


Hell, I usually just wait a few hours, like 3 or 4 hours. Not really gassed out ALL the way, but I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good man :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

some updates on the paint... 1st coat of clear uffin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

new camera!!!!










happyness :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn that new camera helps A LOT :thumbsup:


is that the 65 chevelle wagon??


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 8 2007, 04:25 PM~8260686
> *damn that new camera helps A LOT :thumbsup:
> *



WHY YES....yes it does uffin:

i need to get better pics of my honda accord promod, and camaro LOL

(two of my best builds this year)


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

BETTER SHOTS OF CAMARO ENGINE!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

new camera kicks ass!!!! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

BETTER PICS OF THE HONDA ACCORD PROMOD!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

alls i gotta say is DAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN :0 that 1st pic you took wat that the 65 chevelle wagon??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah man, love it!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 8 2007, 06:06 PM~8260919
> *BETTER PICS OF THE HONDA ACCORD PROMOD!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats a cool model nice details homie :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 8 2007, 05:37 PM~8261071
> *alls i gotta say is DAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN :0 that 1st pic you took wat that the 65 chevelle wagon??
> *



yes it was :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres some updates on projects, i finnally got the 59 painted, (all lacquer lol) the 39 chevy, i just had to take more pics of LOL, and the "shorvair" is body done, i just need to clear and polish :biggrin:





































uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work homie..... the camera really shows your work more.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Waaayy better pics. Nice work

One thing....the turbo setup on the accord is plumbed wrong :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice stuff john! is that design on the 59 a decal or free hand work with gel pens?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 9 2007, 07:25 AM~8264827
> *Waaayy better pics.  Nice work
> 
> One thing....the turbo setup on the accord is plumbed wrong :biggrin:
> *



whats wrong wiht it :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 9 2007, 08:09 AM~8265026
> *nice stuff john! is that design on the 59 a decal or free hand work with gel pens?
> *



the trunk is a decal from autozone... the hood is gel pen :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO, LIKE THAT ACCORD DRAG


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 9 2007, 10:21 AM~8265099
> *whats wrong wiht it :dunno:
> *


my bad actually i think i may have spoke to soon

it looks like you are running a liquid cooled setup?

im used to seeing one line feeding oil into the housing and another being the return back into the oil pan.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 9 2007, 09:15 AM~8265405
> *my bad actually i think i may have spoke to soon
> 
> it looks like you are running a liquid cooled setup?
> ...



LOL ya thanx...

heres an update on the 59 impala...

third coat of clear on it, ill polish it tonight...


and a mock up pic LOL





























the top i found is off of the AMT 63 customizing kit, it looks nice... ill be painting that light tan...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so heres something i got in the mail yesterday, it needs a lot of work, but i might end up making it a wagon, anyone have a spare 65 or 66 chevelle wagon roof?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 9 2007, 10:34 PM~8271732
> *so heres something i got in the mail yesterday, it needs a lot of work, but i might end up making it a wagon, anyone have a spare 65 or 66 chevelle wagon roof?
> 
> 
> ...


heheheheeee :biggrin: :0


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

PM'd u man, lol, glad you could do somethin with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 9 2007, 10:34 PM~8271732
> *so heres something i got in the mail yesterday, it needs a lot of work, but i might end up making it a wagon, anyone have a spare 65 or 66 chevelle wagon roof?
> 
> 
> ...


TKM?


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

i bought it off beto, and then i sold it to john, so idk, ask beto


> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 10 2007, 11:14 AM~8274157
> *TKM?
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

59's lookin sweet!! So is the paint on that shovair. 
Good luck on that resin bomb. :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 10 2007, 09:19 AM~8274200
> *59's lookin sweet!!  So is the paint on that shovair.
> Good luck on that resin bomb.  :0
> *



chya.... it needs some TLC... REALLY BAD lol, i got the roof cut out getting ready for the wagon roof, im using the roof off of the chevelle wagon limo, so hopefully it turns outas nice as i want it too...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 10 2007, 12:41 PM~8274821
> *chya.... it needs some TLC... REALLY BAD lol, i got the roof cut out getting ready for the wagon roof, im using the roof off of the chevelle wagon limo, so hopefully it turns outas nice as i want it too...
> *


i think itll look bad ass when done


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 10 2007, 10:53 AM~8274946
> *i think itll look bad ass when done
> *



teaser shots :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ahhhh shiiiit :cheesy: rims look sweet on there too. hell i just might have to make a 69 super bee wagon lol.what do you use for the interior bucket in the back?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 10 2007, 11:24 AM~8275186
> *ahhhh shiiiit :cheesy: rims look sweet on there too. hell i just might have to make a 69 super bee wagon lol.what do you use for the interior bucket in the back?
> *



im REALLY hoping i can make this car smooth and clean, this car (b4 im converting it) reminds me SOO much of my older brothers 79 buick regal limited edition HT, with and LS1 in it :biggrin:

i miss that car 

im also (in the very near future) im making a 67 dodge something or other (bryan, help me out here LOL)

and with the interior, im klprobably going to be usign the chevelle wagon interior, but with a more 80's look to it uffin:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

he's buildin me a 1967 dodge polara wagon


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jul 10 2007, 04:26 PM~8276839
> *he's buildin me a 1967 dodge polara wagon
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 i wanna see :biggrin: i love ma mopars :thumbsup:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

me 2, lol, and i figured i would have THA BESTconvert it for me, lol, just givin ya props john


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 10 2007, 11:14 AM~8275096
> *teaser shots :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE WAGON IS COMING OUT GOOD 40 WATTER.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

hey man, i would move that "B" post over to about where the gap is, lol


> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 10 2007, 01:14 PM~8275096
> *teaser shots :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jul 10 2007, 04:40 PM~8276975
> *me 2, lol, and i figured i would have THA BESTconvert it for me, lol, just givin ya props john
> *


hes the best for buildin wagons,after all his name is wagonguy lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 thanx for the VERY nice comments everyone, im not "the best" i just build for the fun, and comments like this keep me going...

and yes bryan, the pillars are going to be moved in the correct spot, there not even glued in yet, it was juust a mockup LOL

ill have more pics coming, so keep an eye out uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VERY NICE!!! That things looking awesome as a wagon.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Damm man thats sweet cant wait to see it done keepus posted


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 10 2007, 10:21 PM~8279440
> *Damm man thats sweet cant wait to see it done keepus posted
> *


x2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

one more new project...

and another...










i have a problem...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

cant wait to see the minivan. and well.........we all have a problem :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

did some patterns on another new project, 59 caddy... uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD FOEDEH WAZZALE!
NICE MINI VAN YA GOT THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

NICE WAGON...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 11 2007, 09:15 PM~8288430
> *cant wait to see the minivan. and well.........we all have a problem  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, yes we do.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 12 2007, 04:31 PM~8295861
> *NICE WAGON...
> *


X2 THERE ALL LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and the money shot uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks cool....you need to paint them bullets on the front bumper black,and black wash your front grill! will look more realistic!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 13 2007, 02:05 PM~8303009
> *looks cool....you need to paint them bullets on the front bumper black,and black wash your front grill! will look more realistic!
> *



well ya of course, this is just the last mockup, now all i gotta do is the little details (the ones you sugested and some) the engine, and interior... and it will be done...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WELL FAR OUT! ITS GONNA BE A FLY RIDE WHEN SHE'S DONE!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good man. im lovin the last pic. looks like your missin the pieces for the hood though.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres some updates, 59 imp's interior, done, the first interior i have foiled... the ram, i got the resin dana 6 0 's from bigjeepsresin, and wheels from maisto's "lifters" diecast trucks... uffin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and oh ya :0

the seat decals (blue and white ones) will go on the seats LOL


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

'59 is lookin' good bro!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

screw lifting the dodge... :biggrin:



























wut you know about that? uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 
alot better, :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

THATS MORE LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!i have one that i body droped,cut the body down to the bottom of the grilles on the front bumper,which is actually a lot


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

#14 thsi year :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS KILLER JOHN! But it's not finished! Where is the rear window, chrome trim for the hood, the fender signals , headlights and spinners for them wheels bro!!!! Lol
I like the way it looks though, your camera is much better! 
:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 15 2007, 10:18 PM~8316280
> *LOOKS KILLER JOHN! But it's not finished! Where is the rear window, chrome trim for the hood, the fender signals , headlights and spinners for them wheels bro!!!! Lol
> I like the way it looks though, your camera is much better!
> :biggrin:
> *



i dotn have a window to the rear of it, its a window from the 63 customizing kit from AMT, totally forgot aobut the chrome trim on the hood, where the fender signals go?and i just noticed the light lenzes, the spinners i lost , and somethign else i forgot was the wipers and antennas on the back :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats a huge front lockup!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 15 2007, 10:25 PM~8316334
> *thats a huge front lockup!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *



ya :biggrin: does it look bad? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 15 2007, 10:26 PM~8316339
> *ya :biggrin: does it look bad? :dunno:
> *


naw its cool.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 16 2007, 12:22 AM~8316305
> *i dotn have a window to the rear of it, its a window from the 63 customizing kit from AMT, totally forgot aobut the chrome trim on the hood, where the fender signals go?and i just noticed the light lenzes, the spinners i lost , and somethign else i forgot was the wipers and antennas on the back :biggrin:
> *



LOL well it looks good though man!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

update on the "D-rod"

i made a HUGE gash when i was cutting out the wheel wells for the fat rims, so i had to fill it in, GET this...

i saw bobs (awbcrazy) superglue and baking soda test, so i tried that, BUT the glue was TOO hard to sand, it took forever...

so i figured why not try testors glue mixed with baking soda? :biggrin:

and it WORKS!!! :0

sands nicely, and most likely wont SHRINK! lol ill tell you guys that in a few weeks when it will shrink, if it does lol

ANYWAY back to tha build, i got teh door handles shaved, GASH removed, silver base coat down, and a mural on the back...

I NEED OPINIONS!!!

should i go with a candy red or purple over it all, or should i used "maple nuT" from HOK???

i need an opinion QUICK!!! cuz im putting it on today :biggrin:

(if i put the maple nut, it will look like a rootbeer color sorta...

anyway, here it is LOL



































































and oh ya, i black washed the rims LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

update on the "shorvair"

got a third clearcoat on it

i normally dont wetsand between clearcoats, BUT i was talkign to bob and he said i should...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*MAPLE NUT!*


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That color on the Corvair is CRAZY!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 11:40 AM~8326889
> *update on the "D-rod"
> 
> i made a HUGE gash when i was cutting out the wheel wells for the fat rims, so i had to fill it in, GET this...
> ...


i think you should go with candy red since itll go with the "heart breaker" mural better


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 17 2007, 11:49 AM~8326951
> *That color on the Corvair is CRAZY!
> *


x2 looks AWSOME


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT RAM IS LOOKIN SIK BRO, NICE


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heheheheee :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

gotta love those V10s




















ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i still ned to touchup a few parts on the engine, but either way its done :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

holy Moly John i got the same truck unopened u givin me ideas boy!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 17 2007, 11:39 AM~8327804
> *holy Moly John i got the same truck unopened u givin me ideas boy!!!!!
> *



LOL :biggrin:

it also looks good LIFTED, AND with nascar tires and rims, AND anything big!!!!

the back rim on this thing is like a scale.... 28!!!

LOL, the wheel wells dont look right without somethign BIG stuffed under there,

OH YA< it also looks good as a promod :cheesy:

(im going to be buying alot more of these LOL)


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

they also look good slammed,body dropped AND with a chop top all in one :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 17 2007, 12:48 PM~8328392
> *they also look good slammed,body dropped AND with a chop top all in one :biggrin:
> *



i dont know about chop top, it might look werid :dunno:

maybe a tonnou top... or convertible :cheesy:


soo many ideas :yes:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 02:53 PM~8328448
> *i dont know about chop top, it might look werid :dunno:
> 
> maybe a tonnou top... or convertible :cheesy:
> ...


heres a couple pics of it

















i know the paint job kinda sucks but it was my 1st pattern style paint job that i did a couple years ago in art class


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that screams pro stock right there


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that shit is tight spikekid, has a sick look to it :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

that mural on that truck is nice.......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks guys.it all started when my friend body dropped a 93 ford f-150 pickup,so i figured id make one lower then his :biggrin: and i did it


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

black washed the grille, and door lines, and trunk line, painted the side moulding, and (first time ever) put BMF on the logo :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good.i like how you blacked out the headlights and taillights


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good John! did you BMF the script before painting? either way, it looks great! i am going to bmf mine before i paint. :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 17 2007, 05:10 PM~8330579
> *looks good John! did you BMF the script before painting? either way, it looks great! i am going to bmf mine before i paint.  :0
> *



no i put it on after paint, and cut it out.. how do you do it B4 paint?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 09:00 PM~8331516
> *no i put it on after paint, and cut it out.. how do you do it B4 paint?
> *


basicly the same way you did it then paint over it. once its all dry use a toothpick to scrape the paint off the letters. this way the paint fills in all the gaps between the letters


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 18 2007, 06:00 AM~8334866
> *basicly the same way you did it then paint over it.  once its all dry use a toothpick to scrape the paint off the letters.  this way the paint fills in all the gaps between the letters
> *



wont you see a line where the BMF ends?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice detail work on the Ram bro!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 18 2007, 09:31 AM~8335246
> *wont you see a line where the BMF ends?
> *


if you lait down nice and flat and cut it real close to the letter it shouldnt show up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 18 2007, 06:00 AM~8334866
> *basicly the same way you did it then paint over it.  once its all dry use a toothpick to scrape the paint off the letters.  this way the paint fills in all the gaps between the letters
> *



:0 :thumbsup: going to have to try it that way. Seems alot better than trying not to slip the knife after paint.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BTW..... that Rams looking badass!!! Nice details. :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

a flipnose gasser pickup...

I want to do somethign different... so this is it, THSO ARE NOT THE RIMS that im using, just a mockup, i have to get better ones uffin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres another project for the NEAR future... BUT i cant choose rims that look good? any suggestions uffin:



































if i went wiht #1 or #2 i will use the custom chop top it comes wiht, if i use #3 or #4 ill be using the soft top :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

go with the gold wires :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey man i think i may have a pair of front rims for your gasser truck. im not sure what there off of but i think theyd look good on it. 

ill try n post a pic in a minute


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

dont use any of those wheels! just send me the car and i'll take care of the rest!  :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 19 2007, 10:30 PM~8350927
> *hey man i think i may have a pair of front rims for your gasser truck. im not sure what there off of but i think theyd look good on it.
> 
> 
> ...



i cant se the pics


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 3 2007, 11:47 PM~7400886
> *heres 2 of them!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That Chrysler 300 Wagoneer is gonna be cool! Dont mean to offend? But is that a resin body?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok heres a pic of them rims on a pair of mickey thompson skinnies


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 19 2007, 10:56 PM~8351075
> *That Chrysler 300 Wagoneer is gonna be cool! Dont mean to offend? But is that a resin body?
> *






























:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 19 2007, 11:02 PM~8351095
> *ok heres a pic of them rims on a pair of mickey thompson skinnies
> 
> 
> ...



how much?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

check it out, its not a model, but it does have a model body onit, and i DID have to somewhat scrathcbuild LOL, finnaly , after doing it over a million times, i got it covered :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

its a RC model :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

#15 FOR 2007!!!

<img src=\'http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb85/Wagonguy-/1996%20Dodge%20Ram%20VTS%20/Picture442.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb85/Wagonguy-/1996%20Dodge%20Ram%20VTS%20/Picture445.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


fit issues all over the place :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It looks good, but what about the side mirrors?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 6 2007, 06:43 PM~8487099
> *It looks good, but what about the side mirrors?
> *


there shaved :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 6 2007, 04:43 PM~8487099
> *It looks good, but what about the side mirrors?
> *



didnt come in the kit :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 08:17 PM~8382097
> *check it out, its not a model, but it does have a model body onit, and i DID have to somewhat scrathcbuild LOL, finnaly , after doing it over a million times, i got it covered :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that the micro, that looks badass


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

hey john, hows my wagon comin?, lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Aug 7 2007, 05:27 AM~8491543
> *hey john, hows my wagon comin?, lol
> *



i have to get that 65 velle wagon roof from ya, and that hood :biggrin:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

im just gonna send ya the 67 GTX body and hood, and teh 65 chevelle body, lol, cuz you need the MOPAR basix shape roof line done ya?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that ram came out nice bro


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Aug 7 2007, 08:36 AM~8492406
> *im just gonna send ya the 67 GTX body and hood, and teh 65 chevelle body, lol, cuz you need the MOPAR basix shape roof line done ya?
> *



ya i do... call me fucker :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> *that ram came out nice bro *


thanx homie uffin:

in other words... heres the newest project in wagonguys cave....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Ram looks good bro!

Can't wait to see how that Glasshouse turns out! I hope the paint behaves itself.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> *Can't wait to see how that Glasshouse turns out! I hope the paint behaves itself.*


no doubt :uh:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Aug 7 2007, 08:36 AM~8492406
> *im just gonna send ya the 67 GTX body and hood, and teh 65 chevelle body, lol, cuz you need the MOPAR basix shape roof line done ya?
> *



LOL my sister told me you called, and got all mad cuz she said i went into town, well shes a bit  , i was just at the post office, LOL, (she sleeps and dont know shit)

so ill be here mostly all day, call whenever LOL uffin:

(or just get at me on yahoo)


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hno:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OUGHT OOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn dude thats badass. wish i had skills like you


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

D-D-D-DAYUUM, LOL


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: man i love that ram :thumbsup: 
and the paint on the glasshouse is looking badass :yes:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice job on the Ram wagon! now concentrate on that glasshouse.....this will go down in history before you know it :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thanx for the compliments everyone!!!!

heres the steps i took on the glasshouse...
(after stripping it TWICE)

1 white primer, krylon
2 silver metal specks, krylon
3 masked off patterns ,3M
4 chrome silver layed down, colorplace (cheap shit from walmart)
5 Xmetals purple layed over all of it, krylon
6 airbrushed maple nut, HOK
7 airbrushed pavo purple HOK
8 airbrushed tequila sunrise, HOK

now all i gotta do it

9 foil BMF
10 clear ,colorplace
11 clear :uh:
12 clear :uh:
13 clear :uh:
14 clear :uh:
15 clear :uh: :uh:

then itll be done :biggrin:

(the tequila sunrise is the blue and green flakes :biggrin: )


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 damn that turned out NICE. to bad you cant really see there patterns


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 7 2007, 04:47 PM~8496744
> *:0 damn that turned out NICE. to bad you cant really see there patterns
> *



thanx homie...

you CAN actually see the "ghost" patterns outside in the sun, BUT my camera didnt capture it, hopefully itll show up in the final photos... (its hard to take a pic with one had, then hold the car in the other :uh: lol)


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

hey john, use the "macro" setting and set the car flat, hold the camera as still as possible, just like any other pics, lol, thats what i do, and you've seen how clear mine are!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Aug 7 2007, 07:55 PM~8498515
> *hey john, use the "macro" setting and set the car flat, hold the camera as still as possible, just like any other pics, lol, thats what i do, and you've seen how clear mine are!
> *



LOL, i know hwo to take pictures, i take them holding them, cuz thats right after paint, so it still has its "wet" look to it LOL....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 10:34 PM~8498882
> *LOL, i know hwo to take pictures, i take them holding them, cuz thats right after paint, so it still has its "wet" look to it LOL....
> *


and im sure youve takein A LOT more pics then he has


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey WG: does your cam have a shutter speed setting on it? If so the fastest speed will get ya the best shot if your "trembling" LOL!!!

Miloh


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 7 2007, 09:33 PM~8499687
> *Hey WG: does your cam have a shutter speed setting on it? If so the fastest speed will get ya the best shot if your "trembling" LOL!!!
> 
> Miloh
> *



trembling with excitement :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

foiling this car is a BITCH! :uh:

there is NO mold lines whatsoever... :uh:

so heres the results of 3 hours of foiling....

i TRIED to capture the full efect of this paint job... but it STILL aint showing the ghost patterns as much as it should be....

i think once i clear (30 times) and polish, you will be able to see it bettter... :biggrin:

hopefully you can see the green and blue flakes in there.... (again, there more prominent than the pics says)


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good homie, i like the grphics. for not having any mold lines you did a hell of a good job foiling


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro, coming out clean


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not too freakin bad man, also like the VTS as well...had one myself on 26", and yeah it does have some major fitting issues---


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 8 2007, 06:19 PM~8508968
> *lookin good !!!
> *


x-2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wide whites with godl spokes, or chrome 1109's with photoetch knockoffs?

and should i put a booty kit on it?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 9 2007, 03:04 AM~8510304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Go with this set Bro. :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 9 2007, 05:33 AM~8510728
> *Go with this set Bro.  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

go with the golds, they help set off the aces wild decals,and i think you should put the booty kit on :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN, been a while since and update :uh:

so heres a little detailing, still a lot more to do though LOL


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

engine looks nice


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn thats a hell of a hemi :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 29 2007, 09:52 PM~8675128
> *damn thats a hell of a hemi :0
> *



thats the supercharger in the front :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i like this KIT stuff..... but nothing beats mothers :biggrin:

mothers carnuaba wax is quicker, takes less to get a good shine out of it.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks cool john


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so i started on the roof.... its going to connect where the tire is lol, the tire is only there cuz thats right after i glued it :biggrin:












SOOOOO much more bodywork needs to be done :uh:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

just pondering on ideas :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

kid tested, mother approved :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 1 2007, 08:00 AM~8691490
> *so i started on the roof.... its going to connect where the tire is lol, the tire is only there cuz thats right after i glued it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this thing is wild.. what kind of wheels are going on it ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

welcome back homie.... give us some LONG overdue updates now :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

x 2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 x3


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

John is back? :0 

hit me up on messenger trakburner is my handle now.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

well john is out of jail its about time you show back up or did you break out 



j/k wlecome back homie


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome back John


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

welcome back lil bro,bout time the cut you loose out of juvenile hall!now lets see some updates on building!


----------

